# 1962 Impala - Building a clean street ride



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Well i built a 2000 Towncar so i could have something to ride untill i finished my 64 Vert but the opportunity to have another Impala came up so i traded the Towncar for the 62.


So i traded this............................






































For this........................................








62 coming home

















Had to put some D's on her





























I got all the tail lights to work :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

i have had the 62 for about 3 months now. The car is pretty solid just needs some patches in the normal areas that these cars rust at.
So bought pretty much everything i need to patch the car up. 
im gonna start with the Hood

So here goes.............what i startd with.........

















Front side


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

and some progress pics








1st patch


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

i Fabed up the back side


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

and 2nd patch........still needs some grinding........










Front side


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looking good bro!!!!!


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

awsome work as usual grocc if you need some help call me bro................... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 89CaddyRyder (Jul 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: lookin good man


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

nice work groc as always!!!!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

are you keeping the same color combo?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

nice grab Groc :thumbsup:


----------



## elcaballo84LTD (Oct 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Dec 21 2010, 05:48 PM~19387643
> *and 2nd patch........still needs some grinding........
> 
> 
> ...


you do nice work homie im glad to see the progress, keep at it before you know it she will be done and rollin the blvd


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

good trade homie!!!!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks every body....im no body man but i can plug a hole :biggrin: 

as far as the color combo...yea im gonna keep it the same color


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Dec 22 2010, 10:09 AM~19392961
> *
> as far as the color combo...yea im gonna keep it the same color
> *


good choice... mine is the same


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Can't go wrong with a 62 :thumbsup: nice come up


----------



## bmbero (Dec 21, 2010)

Thats a nice 62! :biggrin: Did you trade straight across?


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 22 2010, 12:35 PM~19393108
> *good choice... mine is the same
> *



ohh i know.... yours is BAD ASS homie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMR64SS_@Dec 22 2010, 03:39 PM~19394427
> *Thats a nice 62!  :biggrin: Did you trade straight across?
> *


yea it was a straigt trade....only thing was i had to drive 12 hours to get it


----------



## Hittin3's (Jan 27, 2010)

Dame you lucky SOB  
Nice Ride


----------



## bmbero (Dec 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Dec 22 2010, 03:24 PM~19395269
> *yea it was a straigt trade....only thing was i had to drive 12 hours to get it
> *


Wow that was a steal! well worth the drive in my opinion.


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMR64SS_@Dec 22 2010, 02:33 PM~19395372
> *Wow that was a steal! well worth the drive in my opinion.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Dec 22 2010, 08:20 PM~19398883
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


X3 :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

x4


----------



## PETE64 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 23 2010, 06:25 AM~19401532
> *x4
> *


x 62 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

looking good fool........................goona be nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Well today......i gave up on fixing the original hood since it was in pretty bad shape....My homeboy Jeyo hooked me up with another hood that is in way better shape and less work for me.

i didnt get pics of before but here is after the patch



















Back side......and some POR15 ill weld the bottom skin tomorrow....


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

*Happy Holidays*


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ahi la llevas de nuevo!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

lookin good groc see you sunday!!!!!!!!!!! merry x-mas!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 23 2010, 10:21 PM~19406093
> *Happy Holidays
> *



Thanks Homie you too


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 24 2010, 01:02 AM~19407506
> *ahi la llevas de nuevo!!!
> :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: ahhh tu sabes.....gotta have a car to represent


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 24 2010, 10:26 AM~19409968
> *lookin good groc see you sunday!!!!!!!!!!! merry x-mas!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Yesss Sirr.....thats as long as i can finish the Hood


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

I had a few hours today to try and finish up the bottom side of the Hood but i was only able to weld up and grind down one side......


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

I finished up the bottom side of the hood and got all the welds ground down and opened up the holes for the chrome trim


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Dec 26 2010, 12:06 PM~19423364
> *I finished up the bottom side of the hood and got all the welds ground down and opened up the holes for the chrome trim
> 
> 
> ...



Clean patch!


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## renzo778 (Feb 21, 2008)

x2!!!!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 26 2010, 04:20 PM~19423846
> *Clean patch!
> *


Thanks!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Tonight I dropped off the hood at Majikmike's for some body work and paint.

BTW.... It was F*ing cold for being in S.Central Florida :uh:


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

wow! you came up big time bro! I would of made that trade any day!!! Ive been wondering if someone would trade a 60s imp for my 95 ss ,I guess I have hope lol...Im going back old school either way. Again props to you man..loving the duece..


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johner956_@Dec 27 2010, 12:15 PM~19431264
> *wow! you came up big time bro! I would of made that trade any day!!! Ive been wondering if someone would trade a 60s imp for my 95 ss ,I guess I have hope lol...Im going back old school either way. Again props to you man..loving the duece..
> *


i got a 60 ht


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 27 2010, 03:20 PM~19431740
> *i got a 60 ht
> *


My car is in pcs right now (paint/moon roof)so I dont have nothing to trade right now, its going to be a while before im done with it..I saw your 60 im surprised you still have it,looks solid.I really have my heart set on a 62 ht or a 67ss vert  will see...things are slow for me right now.good luck on your sale and build.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johner956_@Dec 27 2010, 01:57 PM~19432022
> *My car is in pcs right now (paint/moon roof)so I dont have nothing to trade right now, its going to be a while before im done with it..I saw your 60 im surprised you still have it,looks solid.I really have my heart set on a 62 ht or a 67ss vert   will see...things are slow for me right now.good luck on your sale and build.
> *


yea 60's aint my thing I got a deuce ht that im building so the 60 may become like a daily


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johner956_@Dec 27 2010, 03:15 PM~19431264
> *wow! you came up big time bro! I would of made that trade any day!!! Ive been wondering if someone would trade a 60s imp for my 95 ss ,I guess I have hope lol...Im going back old school either way. Again props to you man..loving the duece..
> *


Thanks Bro. But the truth is ... Even tho it was an upgraded trade on my part the car still needs work. The car ran when I picked it up but the motor died on it 2 weeks after I got it, luckily for me I had a spare 350 that I dropped in and my homeboy hooked me up with a tranny. It still needs a trunk floor, both rear wheel wells are all rusted, needs a floor patch on the passenger side and the hood which I am working on now. I've al ready dropped $1500 on this car and it still looks like the day I got it (minus the D's). 
So even tho it looks clean it still needs lots of work but I'm not complaining cuz I'll get her done


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Dec 28 2010, 07:46 AM~19438309
> *So even tho it looks clean it still needs lots of work but I'm not complaining cuz I'll get her done
> *


Its always a little give an take when you get something better,town cars are a dime a dozen but 2 door black/red duece on the other hand...dont need introductions :biggrin: youll get her done and have a badass car in the end,keep your head up homie.


----------



## 6 QUATRO (Nov 19, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Some goodies


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

A pic of the trunk..... I don't even know where to start on this one


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

where did the car come from? It looks like one that a homie was tryin to trade me for my twncar that i had?


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Dec 28 2010, 01:23 PM~19439382
> *where did the car come from? It looks like one that a homie was tryin to trade me for my twncar that i had?
> *


The car was from Florida (Polk County) then the Homie (Ivan) Moved to NC. I had to go pick it up there.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

I started tearing out the Trunk floor ........Man what a mess someone did :uh: 

there was lots of Fiberglass and some sort of apoxy holding the floor together along with the rotted out floor. 

this is as far as i got today...........
oh yea dont mind the muffler.....its holding up the gas tank :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Some Pics of the Hood......Thanks TattooRob and Majikmike......


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

All Primered up...............


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

And NICE AND BLACK!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Dec 28 2010, 04:22 PM~19442074
> *The car was from Florida (Polk County) then the Homie (Ivan) Moved to NC. I had to go pick it up there.
> *


is his name goldmember95 on here? I was always curious about the car but the rust kinda scarted me away a bit


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Dec 28 2010, 04:41 PM~19442205
> *Some Pics of the Hood......Thanks TattooRob and Majikmike......
> 
> 
> ...


looking good man!!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:420:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Dec 28 2010, 08:54 PM~19442788
> *is his name goldmember95 on here? I was always curious about the car but the rust kinda scarted me away a bit
> *


Yea that's him....it just needs some TLC :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

Gonna be a sweet duece man!!Im gonna keep an eye on this build fo sho!!! I ended up gettin a duece as well...gotta love them body lines


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Dec 28 2010, 07:41 PM~19442205
> *Some Pics of the Hood......Thanks TattooRob and Majikmike......
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK AT ROBS GUT.................... :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Dec 28 2010, 07:43 PM~19442223
> *And NICE AND BLACK!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


   :wow:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Dec 29 2010, 01:03 AM~19445299
> *LOOK AT ROBS GUT.................... :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 29 2010, 06:00 PM~19450606
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Dec 28 2010, 11:25 PM~19444194
> *Gonna be a sweet duece man!!Im gonna keep an eye on this build fo sho!!! I ended up gettin a duece as well...gotta love them body lines
> *


Thanks homie...... To be honest I didn't like the 62's that much but now that I have one it's starting to grow on me 

Good luck with yours


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice start man. I'm gonna watch this build


----------



## royg62ss (Oct 5, 2010)

TTT im in south central fla as well...i just traded my62 for a 64ss. good luck with the duece..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Dec 21 2010, 06:35 PM~19387530
> *Well i built a 2000 Towncar so i could have something to ride untill i finished my 64 Vert but the opportunity to have another Impala came up so i traded the Towncar for the 62.
> So i traded this............................
> 
> ...


hell you fuckin robbed that guy lol!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: you :cameup: :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Looks great homie!


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

looking good homie


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 30 2010, 12:32 AM~19453906
> *hell you fuckin robbed that guy lol!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: you :cameup: :biggrin:
> *



HA HA..i dont think i robbed him but i think i did come up a lil.... Are you gonna come out to the LRM Tampa show again in 2011???? (if they have one) it was good talkin to you last time.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:ttt:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 29 2010, 09:32 PM~19453906
> *hell you fuckin robbed that guy lol!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: you :cameup: :biggrin:
> *


Hehe x1962!


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 29 2010, 09:32 PM~19453906
> *hell you fuckin robbed that guy lol!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: you :cameup: :biggrin:
> *


x2.....Very nice Trade. Your car is coming out nice. Good luck on the rest of your build homie.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MICHOACANUNO_@Dec 31 2010, 01:31 AM~19463940
> *x2.....Very nice Trade.  Your car is coming out nice.  Good luck on the rest of your build homie.
> *


Thanks Homie...Very nice pic on your AVI. I'm gonna have to find one for this Duece and my 64 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

nice build bro


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Marked :biggrin:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Dec 28 2010, 03:43 PM~19442223
> *And NICE AND BLACK!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!!


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

looks good  i just picked up another deuce thats gonna need metal work post lots of pics homie


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks everybody for the good comments uffin:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

I have never totally restored an classic untill i bought my Vert back in 2008 and i was always told *"the more you dig the more you will find!!!!"*

*Man are those words so TRUE!!!*


So today i thought i was gonna cut out the rust pannel and weld the new one in place......*boy was i wrong....*once i cut out the original pannel i saw that the body mount had rust so bad that it collapsed. so of course i had to rebuild once side of it. i didnt get a pic but heres what i got.

The Mount with the side that collapsed....i had to bend the mount back as flat as i could get it.......


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

here are pics after i rebuilt the side of the Body Mount










Back Side


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Here is the pic of the pannel i thought i was just gonna cut and replace untill i saw the messed up Mount..............

as you can see i replaced both front plates on the body mounts since they were both pretty rusted out......


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

And i Fabbed up an new pannel and welded it in place.....


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Dec 31 2010, 03:35 PM~19469474
> *Here is the pic of the pannel i thought i was just gonna cut and replace untill i saw the messed up Mount..............
> 
> as you can see i replaced both front plates on the body mounts since they were both pretty rusted out......
> ...


ya got some good fab skills homie!!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Dec 31 2010, 04:38 PM~19469907
> *ya got some good fab skills homie!!!
> *


x62


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Dec 31 2010, 07:03 AM~19465676
> *Thanks Homie...Very nice pic on your AVI.  I'm gonna have to find one for this Duece and my 64 :biggrin:
> *


Era para mi 57, pero los pinchi guachillos se olvidaron sacar la placa cuando vendi el bel air. en un mes, voy al sur. debo ser capaz de encontrar te una or dos. no mas me pagas por el gasto de envío lo por el correo. Esta pelada Amigo!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MICHOACANUNO_@Jan 1 2011, 01:42 AM~19472270
> *Era para mi 57, pero los pinchi guachillos se olvidaron sacar la placa cuando vendi el bel air. en un mes, voy al sur.  debo ser capaz de encontrar te una or dos. no mas me pagas por el gasto de envío lo por el correo.  Esta pelada Amigo!
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yea!!! Si mon ese .... Find me a 62 or 64 placa and I'll pay you no problem. Just let me know :biggrin:

By the way your 57 looks sick


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Have a happy new year homie can wait to see what you come out with next


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 1 2011, 09:12 AM~19473345
> *Have a happy new year homie can wait to see what you come out with next
> *


Thanks homie you too.....when I get this 62 cleaned up I'm gonna finish the Vert. It's been long over due!


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 29 2010, 11:32 PM~19453906
> *hell you fuckin robbed that guy lol!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: you :cameup: :biggrin:
> *


X62


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

I finished up a patch on the passenger side










And all done


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

I fit up and welded in place the passenger side trunk floor


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Lookin good


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Dec 31 2010, 05:38 PM~19469907
> *ya got some good fab skills homie!!!
> *


i agree... it's coming together bro....:thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## Jeyo85 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Jan 2 2011, 06:18 PM~19483639
> *I fit up and welded in place the passenger side trunk floor
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Dec 31 2010, 07:38 PM~19469907
> *ya got some good fab skills homie!!!
> *


their OK. :biggrin: ... im sure most of you guys could do this kinda work


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

i finished up the driver side trunk floor


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Jan 3 2011, 06:33 PM~19492927
> *i finished up the driver side trunk floor
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

got the tub ready


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

i set the tub in place just to see what it was gonna look like
sorry for the crappy pic but it was dark out


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

also got my hood back and put back on.
it was dark out when i too the pic. ill get better ones tomorrow


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Damnit son you puttin in that work


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 3 2011, 09:09 PM~19493317
> *Damnit son you puttin in that work
> *


well i had the last 2 weeks off of work so i was out there gettin her done!!

but reality starts tomorrow so it will go slower from now on... :uh:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Jan 3 2011, 06:12 PM~19493347
> *well i had the last 2 weeks off of work so i was out there gettin her done!!
> 
> but reality starts tomorrow so it will go slower from now on... :uh:
> *


I feel that homie today was my 1st day back :angry:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 3 2011, 07:17 PM~19493398
> *I feel that homie today was my 1st day back :angry:
> *


me too...


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 4 2011, 10:59 PM~19504797
> *me too...
> *


I started back yesterday..... Man it sucks to get back to the grind :uh:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

For some reason this looks very familiar :dunno: ......... :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Jan 5 2011, 05:57 PM~19513245
> *For some reason this looks very familiar  :dunno: ......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yes it does


----------



## renzo778 (Feb 21, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Looking good bro!!!!


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

damn you putting in some work on that duece...


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jan 7 2011, 01:37 AM~19527403
> *damn you putting in some work on that duece...
> *


Im trying


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Sand blasted and rebuilt the tabs on the trunk latch


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Better pic of the Hood


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

lil by lil.... looking good


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

looking real good


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

dont forget the four vato!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jan 9 2011, 01:44 PM~19547070
> *dont forget the four vato!!
> *


Def. Can't forget about the Rag 64 but I think I bit off more than I can chew with that one :happysad:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

UNIQUE ........ At the Puro Orgullo Picnic


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Heading to the Picnic on Sunday.............


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Stole these pics from Skim :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Groc006, Skim



Ohh shit ......got caught...... :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

it was good to see you guys its a lot nicer weather there than in texas right now.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 10 2011, 06:04 PM~19558119
> *it was good to see you guys its a lot nicer weather there than in texas right now.
> *


 :angry: couldn't say hey to the white guy yesterday what the heck :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 10 2011, 07:04 PM~19558119
> *it was good to see you guys its a lot nicer weather there than in texas right now.
> *


----------



## 6INDIVIDUALS4 (Jul 18, 2009)

LOOKIN GOOD MAN CAR IS COMMING OUT NICE :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6INDIVIDUALS4_@Jan 18 2011, 09:08 AM~19627966
> *LOOKIN GOOD MAN CAR IS COMMING OUT NICE  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Big Dogg.... I been working on it but I have not posted any pics ... I'll post some soon.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Started on the driver side rear wheel well. 

Before 









Worse spot


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

So I cut out the area..... And of course it's never good. So I rebuilt the inner lip and you can see the inner rocker is not very good











Closer shot of the rocker


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Jan 19 2011, 03:11 PM~19640830
> *So I cut out the area..... And of course it's never good. So I rebuilt the inner lip and you can see the inner rocker is not very good
> 
> 
> ...


man u got some good fab skills homie!!!you gonna have this car solid again in no time!!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Jan 19 2011, 06:33 PM~19640964
> *man u got some good fab skills homie!!!you gonna have this car solid again in no time!!
> *



My fab skills are ok.... im still learning as i a go :biggrin: 


do you have a build topic on your 62???


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow: :wave: :wow:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

I got a little work done today but the weather started getting pretty shitty so this is as far as i got...........

Had to rebuild a section of the inner rocker




















Then the corner section of the inner wheelwell


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

i flared the edge of the quarter panal to set the patch










pretty close to a perfect fit :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

I am glad you like that sheetmetal work.......i would have burned it....lol.... :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 22 2011, 08:31 PM~19668895
> *I am glad you like that sheetmetal work.......i would have burned it....lol.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

nice clean work bro


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Jan 22 2011, 05:17 PM~19668489
> *i flared the edge of the quarter panal to set the patch
> 
> 
> ...


Shiiit thats ast i need! :happysad: 

PM SENT


----------



## spokesg (Oct 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Jan 22 2011, 04:17 PM~19668489
> *i flared the edge of the quarter panal to set the patch
> 
> 
> ...


Looking really Gud Grocc .Keep it up homie..U got mad skills... :wow:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spokesg_@Jan 30 2011, 11:05 PM~19740703
> *Looking really Gud Grocc .Keep it up homie..U got mad skills...  :wow:
> *


Thanks G'


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

finished fab'ing the inner rocker










Then some POR-15


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Jan 22 2011, 05:17 PM~19668489
> *i flared the edge of the quarter panal to set the patch
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job :thumbsup: !


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jan 31 2011, 10:06 PM~19749782
> *Nice job :thumbsup: !
> *


Thanks homie.... Hopefully I'll have it welded up today


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

you can do work for me anytime


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

Closer shot of the rocker 


Really Nice work there homie!  What did you use to make that cut? It came out really straight and clean.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spokesg_@Jan 30 2011, 11:05 PM~19740703
> *Looking really Gud Grocc .Keep it up homie..U got mad skills...  :wow:
> *


what do you expect...... He learned it from me  :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MICHOACANUNO_@Feb 2 2011, 02:43 AM~19764016
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks homie.... Any luck on la plaqa??
If your talking about the actual rear quarter (the black/painted part) ??
I just used a 3" cut off wheel on a straight/die grinder


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 2 2011, 11:56 AM~19765650
> *what do you expect...... He learned it from me  :biggrin:
> *



Oh of course....... :uh:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Looking good


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

POR 15 the back of the patch panel before welding


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Clamped and ready to weld










Welded and smooth


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Now moving on to the rear section

I cut out the section I need


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

nice build homie..


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

I cut the rear section out and no surprise... More rust


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

So I rebuilt the corner of the wheelwell and the rear section of the quarter


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

All new inner wheelwell lip


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

custom Fabricator right here :worship:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Feb 6 2011, 03:44 PM~19801689
> *custom Fabricator right here :worship:
> *


I'm tryin big Dogg :cheesy:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Pretty good fit up on the rear section


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Feb 6 2011, 02:35 PM~19802097
> *Pretty good fit up on the rear section
> 
> 
> ...


You're doin a great job man, it's comin out real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Feb 6 2011, 05:28 PM~19802489
> *You're doin a great job man, it's comin out real nice :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

POR 15 all the inner areas..... Gonna weld the patch in tomorrow


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

that POR looked like you had already painted it.....lol


Looks good


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Feb 6 2011, 11:37 PM~19804616
> *that POR looked like you had already painted it.....lol
> Looks good
> *


Thanks homie. It's one step closer.

Yea that stuff lays down pretty good even tho it was brushed on. I can just imagin how good it would look sprayed on to a smooth out frame.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

POR 15 the back of the patch


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Rear patch welded in ready for some filler


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Feb 7 2011, 02:14 PM~19808910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!
Your working fast.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Feb 7 2011, 01:14 PM~19808910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Feb 7 2011, 11:13 AM~19808905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!! Lookin good!!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

looking great mayne.., keep up the great work.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

I dont know how to do the multiple quote thing but thanks everybody for the good words... uffin:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Feb 7 2011, 07:10 PM~19810819
> *Damn!!  Lookin good!!
> *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

that repair came out great


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 9 2011, 07:26 PM~19829534
> *that repair came out great
> *



Thanks Big Dogg...now on to the passenger side...... :uh:


----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SKINNYLOC 760 (Sep 19, 2010)

TTT BIG DOGG! Clean work bro keep it up


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Went out with the fellas tonight..................


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Jan 22 2011, 04:17 PM~19668489
> *i flared the edge of the quarter panal to set the patch
> 
> 
> ...


Howd you flare out that edge?


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Feb 12 2011, 11:51 PM~19854810
> *Howd you flare out that edge?
> *


They sell "flange" tools to do it, it has a flanging head on one side and a hole punch on the other side to plug weld the panels in place. I bought mine at Harbor Freight. .... Yea I know there tools are cheap but it's been working just fine for me.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

so i cut out the passenger side area that needed to be replaced....And to no surprise this side was in worse condition then the Driver side, So as you can see i had to cut out pretty much the length of the rear quarter.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Feb 13 2011, 09:14 AM~19856972
> *They sell "flange" tools to do it, it has a flanging head on one side and a hole punch on the other side to plug weld the panels in place. I bought mine at Harbor Freight. .... Yea I know there tools are cheap but it's been working just fine for me.
> 
> 
> ...


and I was like me too :cheesy: works good too :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Feb 7 2011, 08:31 PM~19811462
> *I dont know how to do the multiple quote thing but thanks everybody for the good words... uffin:
> *


instead of hitting the qoute with the red arrow, hit the one to the left with the + sign, then hit that on every post that you want to qoute. After that scroll down and hit add reply.................. :biggrin: schools out :cheesy:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC+Feb 9 2011, 07:29 PM~19829555-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OHHH SHIT!!!!!!!!!! IT WORKS :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Feb 13 2011, 06:14 AM~19856972
> *They sell "flange" tools to do it, it has a flanging head on one side and a hole punch on the other side to plug weld the panels in place. I bought mine at Harbor Freight. .... Yea I know there tools are cheap but it's been working just fine for me.
> 
> 
> ...


 I was in there earlier and I picked up that same damn tool and told my buddy I need one of these lol I dont know about your habor frieght but ours had the 6" locking c clamp/vise grips that come in the 2 pack on sale for 1.31 a pack I bought every damn pack they had and ol boy up there told them shits have a lifetime warrenty if they tear up he told me to bring them back and thell swap them out.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 13 2011, 05:07 PM~19859820
> *instead of hitting the qoute with the red arrow, hit the one to the left with the + sign, then hit that on every post that you want to qoute. After that scroll down and hit add reply.................. :biggrin: schools out :cheesy:
> *


Damn I just learned something myself always wondered how to do that :biggrin:


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Feb 2 2011, 01:46 PM~19767780
> *Thanks homie.... Any luck on la plaqa??
> If your talking about the actual rear quarter (the black/painted part) ??
> I just used a 3" cut off wheel on a straight/die grinder
> *



Gracias primo.....no luck on the older plaqa. I got an extra one of these types if you want it..pm and I'll send it to you homie.


----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Feb 12 2011, 07:33 PM~19854387
> *Went out with the fellas tonight..................
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Feb 13 2011, 08:39 PM~19860126
> *Damn I just learned something myself always wondered how to do that :biggrin:
> *


i tried a few times to figure it out but never got it and i was like  

then KAK posted that up then i was like :0 and when i got it was like :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Feb 13 2011, 08:37 PM~19860113
> *I was in there earlier and I picked up that same damn tool and told my buddy I need one of these lol I dont know about your habor frieght but ours had the 6" locking c clamp/vise grips that come in the 2 pack on sale for 1.31 a pack I bought every damn pack they had and ol boy up there told them shits have a lifetime warrenty if they tear up he told me to bring them back and thell swap them out.
> *



Thats a deal...i have not been in HF in a few weeks im gonna have to go check it out


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Well i have not had a chance to work on the 62...

But i ran across a deal on a 64SS so me and my homie picked it. Im gonna use the frame for the 62 along with some other parts. and the home is gettin the SS seats for his 64..


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Feb 26 2011, 06:19 PM~19968494
> *Well i have not had a chance to work on the 62...
> 
> But i ran across a deal on a 64SS so me and my homie picked it. Im gonna use the frame for the 62 along with some other parts. and the home is gettin the SS seats for his 64..
> ...


Hows the roof and drip rail?


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Back at the crib and unloaded.....









Front clip and doors off and ASS UP










and frame off


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Feb 26 2011, 09:21 PM~19968512
> *Hows the roof and drip rail?
> *


Honestly it looks ok but around the rear window trim.. it looks like its full of bondo....


But i have a new set of drip rails that i bought from Hubards Impala parts that im not gonna use if you wanna work something out


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Feb 26 2011, 06:26 PM~19968542
> *Honestly it looks ok but around the rear window trim.. it looks like its full of bondo....
> But i have a new set of drip rails that i bought from Hubards Impala parts that im not gonna use if you wanna work something out
> *


I need a whole roof skin I got a guy local that has a 62 ss I want to cut the roof off of he told me it was cool but now hes kinda acting like he really dont want to and I found a 64 pontiac but fuck dude talking like 450 for the roof and theres no way in the hell I am paying that much for a roof skin


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Feb 26 2011, 09:30 PM~19968553
> *I need a whole roof skin I got a guy local that has a 62 ss I want to cut the roof off of he told me it was cool but now hes kinda acting like he really dont want to and I found a 64 pontiac but fuck dude talking like 450 for the roof and theres no way in the hell I am paying that much for a roof skin
> *


Yea i hear ya.... other than the areas around the rear window trim, the roof looks good....send me a pack of sawzall blades for a dewalt and $50 and come get it :biggrin: oh and a 12 pack of Coronas


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Feb 26 2011, 05:22 PM~19968513
> *Back at the crib and unloaded.....
> 
> 
> ...


Total Time Please.. :wow: three hours ? :dunno:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blocky77_@Feb 26 2011, 11:09 PM~19969055
> *Total Time Please.. :wow: three hours ? :dunno:
> *


About ...4 with 2 people


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:biggrin: You gonna cut this up?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Feb 13 2011, 06:07 PM~19859820-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: My first time doin it! :cheesy:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Feb 28 2011, 03:11 PM~19980425-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Works good huh?? :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Forgot to take a before pic.....but here's an after pic


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

I finally was able to put in some work on the 62

Heres an older pic of the inner rocker.....Before...









Cut out.........









and New Metal welded in and POR15


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Just test fitting the outer panels


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Feb 26 2011, 08:30 PM~19968553
> *I need a whole roof skin I got a guy local that has a 62 ss I want to cut the roof off of he told me it was cool but now hes kinda acting like he really dont want to and I found a 64 pontiac but fuck dude talking like 450 for the roof and theres no way in the hell I am paying that much for a roof skin
> *



OH NO!!!!! not a 62ss???!?!?!?!?! sounds like ur car is a good candiate for a vert :biggrin: what car is better condition, urs or the SS


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Mar 6 2011, 07:54 PM~20029731
> *Just test fitting the outer panels
> 
> 
> ...



damn i need u to do my vert!!!! looking good champ


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Mar 6 2011, 10:55 PM~20030642
> *damn i need u to do my vert!!!!  looking good champ
> *



The metal work is the easy part... It's the final body work I don't wanna do.
Plus since these 2 skins a different, the edge around the wheel wells are totally different which really blows... :uh:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

I started to cut out the rear inner rocker


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Flesh wound :run: :run: 









:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Blood, sweat and gears :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Mar 7 2011, 04:42 PM~20037681
> *I started to cut out the rear inner rocker
> 
> 
> ...


Stop spending time on this Deuce and get on that Vert  

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Mar 8 2011, 05:56 PM~20043832
> *Stop spending time on this Deuce and get on that Vert
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: don't worry bro..... It's going to the shop hopfully at the end of March


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Finally finished up the passenger side rear quarter.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Outer skin


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Looking good sir............................


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

damn that looks good


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Had a local show here in town so it was a good chance to get the guys together ...


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated+Mar 13 2011, 10:23 AM~20079899-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks fellas ...... One step at a time :cheesy:


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Mar 7 2011, 07:46 PM~20037707
> *Flesh wound :run:  :run:
> 
> 
> ...


Awwww poor preppy. I told you I had princess band-aids LOL  

Looking good Groc! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Mar 7 2011, 08:46 PM~20037707
> *Flesh wound :run:  :run:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: .............you and your flesh wounds............................ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Mar 14 2011, 05:46 PM~20089389
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: .............you and your flesh wounds............................ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wuts good mayne


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 21 2011, 05:11 PM~20143625
> *wuts good mayne
> *


Chillin big dawg............ im gonna get a few parts for the Vert this weekend....then its off to the body shop early next week.....cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Mar 21 2011, 06:27 PM~20145538
> *Chillin big dawg............ im gonna get a few parts for the Vert this weekend....then its off to the body shop early next week.....cant wait :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 22 2011, 12:30 PM~20150838
> *:0
> *



:yes: Next week :h5:


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

looking good homie


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

thats wuts up,,,,gave my body guy a break from my shit so he could work on his wifes ride


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Mar 21 2011, 05:27 PM~20145538
> *Chillin big dawg............ im gonna get a few parts for the Vert this weekend....then its off to the body shop early next week.....cant wait :biggrin:
> *


Whatchyou mean off to the body shop??? Did you do the rest? :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Mar 21 2011, 08:27 PM~20145538
> *Chillin big dawg............ im gonna get a few parts for the Vert this weekend....then its off to the body shop early next week.....cant wait :biggrin:
> *


Let me know if you ever need some pattern work, I will go to you


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

sup mayne


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 30 2010, 12:32 AM~19453906
> *hell you fuckin robbed that guy lol!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: you :cameup: :biggrin:
> *


NO SKIM, HE DIDN'T ROB HIM, HE STRAIGHT BENT HIM OVER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

new pics i know you got them


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Mar 25 2011, 06:39 PM~20179944-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After I patched the rear section I really have not done anything to the 62.

But I did buy some more patches for the 62 and more parts for the Vert. The body shop pushed me out till this Saturday :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Mar 28 2011, 07:12 PM~20204784
> *After I patched the rear section I really have not done anything to the 62.
> 
> But I did buy some more patches for the 62 and more parts for the Vert. The body shop pushed me out till this Saturday  :biggrin:
> *


whats left to patch on the 62


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 29 2011, 01:36 PM~20209770
> *whats left to patch on the 62
> *


Around the rear window trim (typical), both front fenders behind the wheel and the passenger floor board ..... Yea it's alot :uh:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Sup Groc!! :wow:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Mar 29 2011, 03:17 PM~20210663
> *Sup Groc!!  :wow:
> *


What it do, Mr Gee


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Mar 29 2011, 02:06 PM~20211141
> *What it do, Mr Gee
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Did a lil welding today...... Finished up my homies frame for his 64 Rag.




























By the way i did not cut out the middle tunnel...it was already like that when we got it :cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Mar 29 2011, 12:00 PM~20210528
> *Around the rear window trim (typical), both front fenders behind the wheel and the passenger floor board ..... Yea it's alot :uh:
> *


you'll be postin completed pics this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 31 2011, 04:09 PM~20228442
> *you'll be postin completed pics this weekend :biggrin:
> *


Haha.... Maybe posting completed pic of me delivering the vert to the body shop :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Mar 29 2011, 05:22 PM~20212907
> *Did a lil welding today...... Finished up my homies frame for his 64 Rag.
> 
> 
> ...


nice beads


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Mar 31 2011, 05:39 PM~20229007
> *nice beads
> *


Thanks homie..... Not bad for a rookie welder :cheesy:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Mar 31 2011, 08:32 PM~20230689
> *Thanks homie..... Not bad for a rookie welder :cheesy:
> *


Shit homie i wouldnt even grind them down, They look real good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Mar 31 2011, 02:35 PM~20228979
> *Haha.... Maybe posting completed pic of me delivering the vert to the body shop  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Sprayed some epoxy primer on my homie Jeyo's frame after 2 days of smoothing out.......Still needs some bondo work but its gettin closer.

Thanks Mike for the help with the paint.... :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

nice....did the Rag ever make it to the shop


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 4 2011, 12:03 PM~20254719
> *nice....did the Rag ever make it to the shop
> *



Actually NO! :angry: ....A few of my Homies talked me out of talking it to the shop...they said i could do it and do it right!!....which i can agree with them. Also, with the money i was gonna spend to pay the shop i can use to buy all the other parts i need for the car.

But i just wanted it done, So now i'm gonna have to hustle and get the Rag going again. :uh: so you'll see up dates on the Rag here real soon


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Got my homies frame rolling, getting ready to do a lil body work.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Also, got the frame im gonna wrap for the 62 in epoxy primer. gotta get some 1/4 metal to start doing the wrap.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

good pic :nicoderm:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 9 2011, 11:55 PM~20300540
> *good pic :nicoderm:
> *


Hopefully soon there will be 2 64 Rags behind the 59 & 62 instead of the Lexus :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Apr 10 2011, 06:46 AM~20302782
> *Hopefully soon there will be 2 64 Rags behind the 59 & 62 instead of the Lexus :cheesy:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 11 2011, 07:38 AM~20309658
> *:wow:
> *


you know thats the baller way :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Apr 11 2011, 10:38 AM~20309658-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO NO NO HAHA.... the owner of the 59 has a 64 RAG that we're working on and my 64 Rag . you can see his Rag frame in the pics

Im no baller by any means :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 11 2011, 08:46 AM~20310113
> *you know thats the baller way :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 12 2011, 11:59 AM~20318755
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

when you cutting it


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Apr 13 2011, 01:37 AM~20325770
> *when you cutting it
> *


Gotta finish up some of the rust repairs... Then once that's done Im gonna wrap the other frame....so in other words ... I donno :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 11 2011, 11:46 AM~20310113
> *you know thats the baller way :biggrin:
> *


ballin out of control :run: hno: :sprint:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

So I was taking out the Interior of the 62 so I could get to the bolts that holds on the trim around the back window and I found a few friends living under the back seats... Hard to tell but this thing was pretty big, at least the biggest I have seen around here


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

^^^^^^DAMN^^^^^^


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Apr 19 2011, 04:37 AM~20371406
> *So I was taking out the Interior of the 62 so I could get to the bolts that holds on the trim around the back window  and I found a few friends living under the back seats... Hard to tell but this thing was pretty big, at least the biggest I have seen around here
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's fkn nasty! Seen some nasty ones out here in the desert!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

So I started to work on this.....










And of course there was more of a surprise than what I was asking for... I did not expect this at all since the out side has no rust bubbles ..... 

Under the channel trim was totally rusted... i mean bad..... So nothing left todo but to cut it out








Some of the rust

















The section cut out


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

damn thats like my car....the more I dug the more shit I found, half assed bodywork and rust :angry:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 24 2011, 05:18 PM~20409593
> *damn thats like my car....the more I dug the more shit I found, half assed bodywork and rust :angry:
> *


Yea homie... And I thought I was almost done... :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Apr 19 2011, 08:37 AM~20371406
> *So I was taking out the Interior of the 62 so I could get to the bolts that holds on the trim around the back window  and I found a few friends living under the back seats... Hard to tell but this thing was pretty big, at least the biggest I have seen around here
> 
> 
> ...


damn bro, you might need to bomp the inside before you put the kids in there hno: You might be on a drive to the store one day and look back and your kids will be spun up!!!! hno:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Apr 22 2011, 11:28 AM~20396689
> *So I started to work on this.....
> 
> 
> ...


you should look at my build i had the same problem under the rt roof gutter


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 24 2011, 07:30 PM~20410219
> *damn bro, you might need to bomp the inside before you put the kids in there hno: You might be on a drive to the store one day and look back and your kids will be spun up!!!! hno:
> *



I don't have any kids, but I did bomb that bitch that same day.
Lord know I don't need no spider creeping up on me while I'm cruzin.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Apr 26 2011, 08:29 AM~20422410
> *I don't have any kids, but I did bomb that bitch that same day.
> Lord know I don't need no spider creeping up on me while I'm cruzin.
> *


Bitin you in the ass as you bust a right :biggrin:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Apr 19 2011, 05:37 AM~20371406
> *So I was taking out the Interior of the 62 so I could get to the bolts that holds on the trim around the back window  and I found a few friends living under the back seats... Hard to tell but this thing was pretty big, at least the biggest I have seen around here
> 
> 
> ...


damnit! nasty little bastard, what type of spider was that?


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Apr 26 2011, 01:22 PM~20423060-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea.. There was 2 of them in there... Plus I think there are more in the front kick panel area, cuz there was a new web every time I cleaned it. Hopefully now that I bombed it they died :cheesy:

Oh I have no idea what kind it was... All I know is that it was big .. :biggrin:


----------



## SirTomeygun (Oct 8, 2009)

dammnnn, glad that thing didnt bite you in the ass!....ouch.....ugly fucker that thing is!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SirTomeygun_@Apr 27 2011, 06:03 PM~20433240
> *dammnnn, glad that thing didnt bite you in the ass!....ouch.....ugly fucker that thing is!
> *


The messed up part was when I was replacing the trunk floor there was a bigger one in the middle of the very rear brace... That fucker scared me!!! That one was inches from my hand when seen it... So I smashed it with a hammer :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

ttt


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Apr 28 2011, 12:36 PM~20440491
> *The messed up part was when I was replacing the trunk floor there was a bigger one in the middle of the very rear brace... That fucker scared me!!! That one was inches from my hand when seen it... So I smashed it with a hammer  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :run: :run: :run: :sprint:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Apr 28 2011, 01:36 PM~20440491
> *The messed up part was when I was replacing the trunk floor there was a bigger one in the middle of the very rear brace... That fucker scared me!!! That one was inches from my hand when seen it... So I smashed it with a hammer  :biggrin:
> *


last week when i was getting to work i dropped my access badge before getting into the building, when i went down to reach for it, there was a big ass tarantula looking at me..... That shit will give you the heebejeebees !.. it was bigger than my hand and harrier than my arm... 

Seen them on TV, magazines and zoo but never in the wild... i'm paranoid to this day...


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 29 2011, 08:49 PM~20450130
> *last week when i was getting to work i dropped my access badge before getting into the building, when i went down to reach for it, there was a big ass tarantula looking at me..... That shit will give you the heebejeebees !.. it was bigger than my hand and harrier than my arm...
> 
> Seen them on TV, magazines and zoo but never in the wild... i'm paranoid to this day...
> *



:wow: Thats crazy...hell yea on the heebejeebees!! 

something that big makes my lil friends seem tiny lol


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

So today I had to make a necessary scarifice .... I cut a section off of my 64 rear quarters to patch up the 62.... But it's ok cuz that part is different on the convertibles and wont be used anyways :biggrin: 











And the section I cut out.... 



















And the patch fitup...


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Finished welding and grinding smooth the patch. still have a Lil bit to finish


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@May 1 2011, 09:36 AM~20458656
> *Finished welding and grinding smooth the patch. still have a Lil bit to finish
> 
> 
> ...


Nice metal work :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Upper section fit up.....


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@May 1 2011, 02:38 PM~20459596
> *Nice metal work :thumbsup: :yes:
> *



Thanks homie.... Just learning as I go.....


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@May 1 2011, 02:58 PM~20460387
> *Thanks homie.... Just learning as I go.....
> *


well come on out and learn as you go on mines too


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@May 1 2011, 02:52 PM~20460367
> *Upper section fit up.....
> 
> 
> ...


good work homie


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+May 2 2011, 12:24 AM~20463100-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Big Dogg....like i said before....i never done this kinda work to this extreme....so im learning everything as i go.......


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Homie in another topic posted up a throw back pic of my Wagon at a show in Miami


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

i POR 15 the back side of the roof patch so i couldnt weld it in place today











also did the floor patch......


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@May 2 2011, 06:09 PM~20469876
> *If ya only lived a lil closer :biggrin: ...TX is a long ass drive from S. FLA :cheesy:
> *


i know right


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Finished up the rear window section.....

Before......









And after... But before body work :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

nice as hell :thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: goldmember95, bigvic66, Groc006

What's up Ivan.... uffin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Lookin good......


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@May 3 2011, 04:13 PM~20477823
> *Finished up the rear window section.....
> 
> Before......
> ...


Damn, good work on this part..where did you get the donor pieces?


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 4 2011, 12:22 PM~20482767
> *Damn, good work on this part..where did you get the donor pieces?
> *


The lower part is off the full rear quarters off my Vert. As you know that top part is different in the Verts and hard tops... So since I wil not use that part on the Vert ... Why let it go to waist? So I'd rather use it on the 62....

The top section I made myself :cheesy: 

You can see the section I cut off in this pic


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

And after... But before body work :biggrin: 

















Lookin good homie, Nice patch work :thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+May 4 2011, 11:31 AM~20482457-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@May 4 2011, 08:46 AM~20482887
> *The lower part is off the full rear quarters off my Vert. As you know that top part is different in the Verts and hard tops... So since I wil not use that part on the Vert ... Why let it go to waist? So I'd rather use it on the 62....
> 
> The top section I made myself  :cheesy:
> ...


Oh yeah, good shit bro!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Happy Cinco :wave:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

So i started on the passenger side rear .........


















To no surprise once i cut out the section the inner brace was rotted out so had to patch it up











and some pics of the cut out.....


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

puttin in that werk :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 9 2011, 08:33 PM~20517817
> *puttin in that werk :thumbsup:
> *


yeah he is


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@May 9 2011, 07:37 PM~20517322
> *So i started on the passenger side rear .........
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+May 9 2011, 10:33 PM~20517817-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm trying...it's a good thing I have the full rear quarters for the Rag, if not this would be alot harder to fix :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice metal work bro!!


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 10 2011, 06:33 AM~20520486
> *Nice metal work bro!!
> *


X2


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 10 2011, 03:33 AM~20520486
> *Nice metal work bro!!
> *


Hell yeah!! :wow:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Ive got to do my sail panel on the same side too


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 10 2011, 12:47 PM~20522008
> *Ive got to do my sail panel on the same side too
> *


Try to find a donner homie. It'll make your life a little easier 
Like I said before.... I'm lucky I have the full quarters for my 64 so I can use the lower sail panel section. The top part is pretty easy to make.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@May 10 2011, 10:07 AM~20522142
> *Try to find a donner homie. It'll make your life a little easier
> Like I said before.... I'm lucky I have the full quarters for my 64 so I can use the lower sail panel section. The top part is pretty easy to make.
> *


I bought the upper and lower section for 100bux


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 10 2011, 08:14 PM~20524757
> *I bought the upper and lower section for 100bux
> *



Hell yea!! Should be cake then :cheesy:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: willskie187, Groc006

What's up Big Dog :wave: I see u doin ur thing wit the duece


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@May 10 2011, 08:58 PM~20525070
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: willskie187, Groc006
> 
> ...


Sup Homie.....yea im trying.....but everytime i think im moving forward, i find more shit i have to fix :uh: 

I keep telling myself its all worth it in the end


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

X62


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@May 10 2011, 08:17 PM~20525224
> *Sup Homie.....yea im trying.....but everytime i think im moving forward, i find more shit i have to fix :uh:
> 
> I keep telling myself its all worth it in the end
> *


I hear u on that one homie, It's like it never stops :uh: and it will be well worth it in the end


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Cut out the doner section on the 64 Quarters.....









The Fit up........


















Painting the back of the patch with POR-15, Before....










After......


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@May 11 2011, 03:16 PM~20531970
> *Cut out the doner section on the 64 Quarters.....
> 
> 
> ...


Man, you just ain't fkn around are you !


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

damn I'm jealous of your work


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+May 11 2011, 07:20 PM~20531997-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Naw don't be homie... If you lived closer I'd be more than happy to teach you or anyone everything I know.. ( not saying it alot but it's a Lil ) :biggrin: 

Like an old saying goes.... I'm a jack of all trades but master of none :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Are there stores that sell POR-15?? Like I could just go get some or do I have to order that sht?


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@May 11 2011, 06:16 PM~20531970
> *Cut out the doner section on the 64 Quarters.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 12 2011, 03:48 PM~20538851
> *Are there stores that sell POR-15??  Like I could just go get some or do I have to order that sht?
> *


I bought mine on ebay and it was on my door step the next day


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 12 2011, 04:48 PM~20538851
> *Are there stores that sell POR-15??  Like I could just go get some or do I have to order that sht?
> *


More than likely you have to order. I was lucky to find 2 quarts here locally


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

There's a lot if products out there that are just as good as POR-15. Look at your local paint shop and compare the products. They seal and prevent rust just as good!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@May 11 2011, 05:16 PM~20531970
> *Cut out the doner section on the 64 Quarters.....
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work as usual, you're really gettin down with the metal work :yes: :wow:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@May 12 2011, 09:45 PM~20540979
> *Nice work as usual, you're really gettin down with the metal work :yes: :wow:
> *


I'm trying & thanks


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@May 12 2011, 02:59 PM~20539716
> *There's a lot if products out there that are just as good as POR-15. Look at your local paint shop and compare the products. They seal and prevent rust just as good!
> *


Yeah, here in Vegas there's not much rustin goin on since it's so dry. I'll look at alternative for rust preventers.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 13 2011, 11:09 AM~20544778
> *Yeah, here in Vegas there's not much rustin goin on since it's so dry.  I'll look at alternative for rust preventers.
> *



Try chassis saver.... Works as good as POR 15


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

I fit the top patch up.....


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Lookin good homie


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vouges17+May 14 2011, 12:25 PM~20551289-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got rained out today so no other progress :uh:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@May 14 2011, 11:57 PM~20554653
> *Got rained out today so no other progress  :uh:
> *


Same shit here homie :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

No work on the Deuce today.......I helped a member to get his Rag back on his frame that i did a mild wrap on........


Before........









i was busy working to get it on the frame so i didnt have time to take pics of the progress but here she is loaded on the trailer headin home


----------



## klownin530 (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

looks good....


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Had to do it......to funny :cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@May 16 2011, 05:48 PM~20565693
> *Had to do it......to funny :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


:inout:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Tried to finish welding the patch but it was windy as hell so I couldnt finish :uh:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@May 17 2011, 05:55 PM~20572576
> *Tried to finish welding the patch but it was windy as hell so I couldnt finish :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good Groc


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@May 17 2011, 06:58 PM~20572590
> *Lookin good Groc
> *


Thanks Big Dogg


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Groc006+May 16 2011, 06:48 PM~20565693-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's gettin there :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: willskie187, Groc006

What it dew homie :wave:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@May 17 2011, 02:55 PM~20572576
> *Tried to finish welding the patch but it was windy as hell so I couldnt finish :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


When you got those welds close to the drip rail, how are you grinding them down? :wow:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 19 2011, 08:51 AM~20584668
> *When you got those welds close to the drip rail, how are you grinding them down? :wow:
> *


maybe homie's gonna use somethin like these 









:dunno:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by npazzin_@May 19 2011, 12:14 PM~20586588
> *maybe homie's gonna use somethin like these
> 
> 
> ...


Welds are pretty thick, those look pretty small for like burrs and stuff. I usually use a grinder, but I'm thinking by the drip rail he could get in there at an angle.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

nice welds again


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+May 19 2011, 10:51 AM~20584668-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used a grinder with a thin cut off wheel. Sometimes you have to take the guard off tho hno: 
It ended up looking better than I thought it would


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by npazzin_@May 19 2011, 04:14 PM~20586588
> *maybe homie's gonna use somethin like these
> 
> 
> ...


I have plenty of those burr bits here at home. My favorite one to use I'd a 1/4" ball nose endmill ... That fucker cuts though metal like a hot knife though butter :biggrin: there not cheap either  

But its a good thing I have access to all these kinda tools free of charge.....well kinda :cheesy:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Finished welding the patch in today


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@May 16 2011, 07:48 PM~20565693
> *Had to do it......to funny :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


where can I get mine?


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 19 2011, 10:20 PM~20589140
> *where can I get mine?
> *



To be honest the guy who is selling them posted a link in off topic and I just clicked and followed the link....so I'm not really sure. His screen name has the word Klown in it ( I think)


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Damn Groc, That turned out good :h5:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@May 19 2011, 06:18 PM~20589108
> *I have plenty of those burr bits here at home. My favorite one to use I'd a 1/4" ball nose endmill ... That fucker cuts though metal like a hot knife though butter :biggrin:  there not cheap either
> 
> But its a good thing I have access to all these kinda tools free of charge.....well kinda  :cheesy:
> *


Please tell :cheesy: and while ur at it, send out a care package :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 20 2011, 08:05 AM~20592425
> *Please tell  :cheesy:  and while ur at it, send out a care package  :biggrin:
> *


x62


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@May 19 2011, 07:20 PM~20589135
> *Finished welding the patch in today
> 
> 
> ...


how are you gonna put that lil indentation in that bodyline where that belt trim goes


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by willskie187+May 20 2011, 10:30 AM~20592235-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well... I'm an Engineer for a company that builds airplane engine parts. So we have all kinda tools I can "barrow" to do my work at home. :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 20 2011, 12:21 PM~20592859
> *how are you gonna put that lil indentation in that bodyline where that belt trim goes
> *


I'm probably cut out some sheet metal and plug weld it to at least start that body line... Then who ever does the body work can finish it off.... At least that's the plan :biggrin:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Well i got hurt at work about 2 weeks ago and needed a few stitched and the Dr. told me to take it easy plus i was pretty bruised up so i haven't done much.
Yesterday i got the stitches removed and the Dr. said it was ok to continue my normal routines but not as much. So today i pretty much went back at it


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

So i have to patch up the lower front fenders on the 62 so the easiest way for me to do that is to take the fenders off. And to no surprise non of the bolts wanted to come off at the wheel wells, so FUCK IT there coming off together...


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

So after i took off the fender i saw what i thought was a small rust hole.........so of course to my couriosity i decided to see how bad it really was ................and this what came out......


the top hole started off the size of a penny

















Just so you can see how much shit was in there........thats a 3/8 rachet


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Groc006 said:


> So after i took off the fender i saw what i thought was a small rust hole.........so of course to my couriosity i decided to see how bad it really was ................and this what came out......
> 
> 
> the top hole started off the size of a penny
> ...


Yeah, That was a serious flaw the way they made the cowl grille drain out to the rockers...everything gets stopped up in there and rots the rockers inside out


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Man that shit is crazy. Fukn gm flaws


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

seein that shit makes me not want to take my fenders off, i know im gonna be goin through the same shit


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Oddly enough when I tore mine down I didnt have none of that....all my rust was everywhere else


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

regal ryda said:


> Oddly enough when I tore mine down I didnt have none of that....all my rust was everywhere else


hell yea thats why im a lil nervous on mine but f it... got the rotissirrie and cart on the way.. got it from topic on lil.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Groc006 said:


> So after i took off the fender i saw what i thought was a small rust hole.........so of course to my couriosity i decided to see how bad it really was ................and this what came out......
> 
> 
> the top hole started off the size of a penny
> ...


:wow:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


thats what i said


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

so i started the patches on the fender........So i bought the 61/62 fender patches from hubbards thinking, its the easiest way to go. Well on the description it says for a 62 with modifications.....Boy they were not kidding:ugh:

Heres what i mean....i placed the patch over the fender and heres what i got.......needless to say it needs a LOT of MODS..


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

so after a few cuts........heres what i got............of course not long enough:twak:












so had to make a piece to make up the difference














used the shrinker to make the curve....turned out pretty good (i think)










Both together


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Flanged the edge for welding


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Me and the old lady went to the beach today


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Groc006 said:


> Me and the old lady went to the beach today


nice


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

looking good bro. you got some good fab skills.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

fullsize67 said:


> looking good bro. you got some good fab skills.


Thanks Homie............i'm no Pro but i'm willing to try things, even tho half the time i don't know what i'm doing


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

same here :happysad:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

im building these smooth wiper cowls for impalas , here is the link 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/306470-1961-1962-IMPALA-SMOOTH-wiper-cowl


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

KAKALAK said:


> same here :happysad:


X2 Just go wit the flow :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

willskie187 said:


> X2 Just go wit the flow :biggrin:


Oh yes!!:h5::h5:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Groc006 said:


> Me and the old lady went to the beach today



What beach is that bro? My wife and I are going to Miami next month on vacation....4 nights in South Beach and 2 in Key West. We're trying to find a nice secluded beach though. Any ideas?


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice progress,you got some skills homie...


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Sin7 said:


> What beach is that bro? My wife and I are going to Miami next month on vacation....4 nights in South Beach and 2 in Key West. We're trying to find a nice secluded beach though. Any ideas?


PM Sent


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

johner956 said:


> Nice progress,you got some skills homie...


Thanks Homie...Im learning as i go


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Sin7 said:


> What beach is that bro? My wife and I are going to Miami next month on vacation....4 nights in South Beach and 2 in Key West. We're trying to find a nice secluded beach though. Any ideas?


BTW.....I think GoodTimes is having a picnic in Miami next month ,maybe you'll be in town for that. Ill have to find out the date on that for ya.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

What up??


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Groc006 said:


> BTW.....I think GoodTimes is having a picnic in Miami next month ,maybe you'll be in town for that. Ill have to find out the date on that for ya.


AUG 21ST I HERD


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> What up??


Whats up Gee......hows the new baby??





IMPALA863 said:


> AUG 21ST I HERD



Damn i might be in town for than


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Groc006 said:


> Whats up Gee......hows the new baby??


New little man is good thanks, sleeps alot and let's up sleep at night!! 

How's the Deuce comin??


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Just got this done.... First , last , and only!!!


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Damn that's hard :thumbsup: I know that had to hurt hno:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Groc006 said:


> Just got this done.... First , last , and only!!!


Badass bro!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Groc006 said:


> Just got this done.... First , last , and only!!!



_*IMPALA-RIFIC!!!!!*_


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> _*IMPALA-RIFIC!!!!!*_


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:fkn mike you crazy mang!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:fkn mike you crazy mang!



too much free time at work, creatin new words an shit


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> Badass bro!!


Thanks Homie



regal ryda said:


> _*IMPALA-RIFIC!!!!!*_


HAHA... Word of the day!!


willskie187 said:


> Damn that's hard :thumbsup: I know that had to hurt hno:


Thanks Willskie...Yes it hurt like a Bitch.....i was like  

But on the real...My Homie Rey drew something very similar to it back in 2003 and i been wanting it since then. So finally i asked him to update it a little and we did with the Mayan symbols.


Heres a pic of the original........


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Any updates on the duece?? nice tat!


----------



## ~SIX DUSO~ (Jul 27, 2004)

Groc006 said:


> Just got this done.... First , last , and only!!!


:thumbsup: Nice Tat....Thats what we all say...:biggrin:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Damn i didnt even see the 64 in the backround :thumbsup::thumbsup: Shit homie i would have been screamin like a lil bitch :biggrin: Whats up wit the duece?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt:wave:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Groc006 said:


> Just got this done.... First , last , and only!!!


:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

What it dew homie, Hows everything down there?


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

johner956 said:


> Any updates on the duece?? nice tat!


Nothing lately... It's been way to damn hot...but I'll get on it soon


~SIX DUSO~ said:


> :thumbsup: Nice Tat....Thats what we all say...:biggrin:





willskie187 said:


> Damn i didnt even see the 64 in the backround :thumbsup::thumbsup: Shit homie i would have been screamin like a lil bitch :biggrin: Whats up wit the duece?


Thanks,Trust me... It's my last one! It hurt to much to put myself though that ever again....I dont care call me a pussy but it hurt haha.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Picked up this lift for the shop today along with a ford 9" rear end. Now the hard part is putting it up


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:boink: :boink:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

sorry I missed ya this weekend


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Groc006 said:


> Picked up this lift for the shop today along with a ford 9" rear end. Now the hard part is putting it up


Pics of it with the Deuce on top


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

regal ryda said:


> sorry I missed ya this weekend


Its all good homie, ill be up there again sometime.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> Pics of it with the Deuce on top


Well..... its gonna be in storage for a bit.....im still in the middle of buying another house so im gonna have to move my shop or build a bigger one. Once im at the new house ill be able to put it up


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

nice work !


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

impalaluv said:


> nice work !



Thanks Homie....once this heat calms down ill be able to finish the metal work then off tot he body shop....


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Groc006 said:


> Picked up this lift for the shop today along with a ford 9" rear end. Now the hard part is putting it up


Nice pickup, that should make workin on the 62 easier :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


>


 We'll be there homie!! It's always a good timeChilling with the west coast FLA boyz !!


regal ryda said:


> :wave:


What up big homie!


----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Well I finially got off my lazy ass today and finished one of the fenders ... One more to go then off to the body shop


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

jrcerda said:


> :thumbsup:


 What it do homie...


Mr Gee said:


> :wave:


Sup Gee..


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Groc006 said:


> Well I finially got off my lazy ass today and finished one of the fenders ... One more to go then off to the body shop


The welding cart is sweet!! :cheesy: Good work, haven't been able to do much on mine but rotissiere getting ordered here on Monday.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

jrcerda said:


> :thumbsup:





Mr Gee said:


> The welding cart is sweet!! :cheesy: Good work, haven't been able to do much on mine but rotissiere getting ordered here on Monday.


Yea... I went to a show last weekend and it just got me motivated to get this Bish done... Well at least off to the body shop.Good luck with the rotisserie, those always cone in handy!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

I pulled out the other fender and of corse to no surprise it's in much worse condition then the other one.





















I'll have to rebuild the inner brace before I cut the SheetMetal.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice work:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

keep it up man looking good so far


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

regal ryda said:


> :wave:


What's good Big Dogg


mrjones_012003 said:


> Nice work:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks homie.


carlito77 said:


> keep it up man looking good so far


I'm trying. I'm no pro so hopefully the body man can straighten her out good .


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

I got one of those inner braces it got a few pin holes but it looks a hell of alot better than what you have. You can have it just lmk how far up you need it so I can cut it for you im just going to throw it away


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

big C said:


> I got one of those inner braces it got a few pin holes but it looks a hell of alot better than what you have. You can have it just lmk how far up you need it so I can cut it for you im just going to throw it away


Damn homie... I wish I had seen your post 7 hours ago. It would of saved me 7 hours of work fabing up the brace.... I never thought to ask if anyone had one laying around. I really do appreciate the offer.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

So I fab'ed up the inner brace. Not the prettiest thing I have made but it'll work.














And fit up where it's gonna be welded


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ahi esta !!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

good work!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

EXCANDALOW said:


> ahi esta !!


Whats up Homie? Been a while....Hows the 59 coming?



BIG WHIT 64 said:


> good work!!!!!!!!!



Thanks Big Dogg, just trying to do what i can.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Picked these up today... The price was right so I couldn't pass them up. Thanks Lev for the hook up.


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Groc006 said:


> Picked these up today... The price was right so I couldn't pass them up. Thanks Lev for the hook up.


Damn good shape!! and good work on that brace, damn!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

mayne....I wish I had a 1/4 of your fab skills that brace looks great


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> Damn good shape!! and good work on that brace, damn!



Thanks, yea the seats are in pretty good shape.... Needs the the trim rechromed and one of the legs is rotted out but non the less in good shape.



regal ryda said:


> mayne....I wish I had a 1/4 of your fab skills that brace looks great


HAHA...the brace looked good until i had to make the radius to conform to the curve of the fender. I had to make relief cuts to bend it then reweld it which made it look like crap


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

Groc006 said:


> Picked these up today... The price was right so I couldn't pass them up. Thanks Lev for the hook up.


anytime my brotha


----------



## 85scraper (May 8, 2010)

keep up the great work!!!!!!!!,that way i know when i get it from you its gonna be perfect!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

85scraper said:


> keep up the great work!!!!!!!!,that way i know when i get it from you its gonna be perfect!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::h5:


HAHA...its gonna be nice, i donno about perfect

Hopefully the weather will be clear this weekend so i can knock out the last fender then start stripping the car.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

good work bro!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Groc006 said:


> Whats up Homie? Been a while....Hows the 59 coming?





59 on hold ese!!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

KAKALAK said:


> good work bro!!


Just trying to keep up with you......Ill have all that Engraved parts someday....



EXCANDALOW said:


> 59 on hold ese!!



Orale, got bigger plans huh??


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

So i started the last Fender and of course like the last one, these replacement patches that are supposed to be for a 61/62 are no where near close.

here the side lined up and you can see the wheel opening is WAY OFF










Anyways, after a little cutting and trimming and welding and grinding i get this........


















And after cuttin out the rusted area......










and a fit up....


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Groc006 said:


> Just got this done.... First , last , and only!!!


DAMNTALK ABOUT THE LOVE FOR IMPALA


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

DAMN damn doin werk :thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> DAMNTALK ABOUT THE LOVE FOR IMPALA


Yes Sir!! 



regal ryda said:


> DAMN damn doin werk :thumbsup:


Trying to catch up to you!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Groc006 said:


> Yes Sir!!
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to catch up to you!!


shit im about to redo my hood, it looks kinda wavy but theres no bondo in it at all.....at least not yet gonna have to add it to get it nice and smooth


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

regal ryda said:


> shit im about to redo my hood, it looks kinda wavy but theres no bondo in it at all.....at least not yet gonna have to add it to get it nice and smooth


Yea your gonna have to add some mud to make them perfect.


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

You are putting in work on those fenders :thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

crucialjp said:


> You are putting in work on those fenders :thumbsup:


Yea man, im tired of not having a car to roll. I wanna try and get her rolling by new years. this is the last of the metal work, then it can go off to body work.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Sup Grocc?


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> Sup Grocc?



Whats up Gee....:wave:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Today i made the back side of the patch and tacked it all in place


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

good shit mayne:thumbsup:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Groc006 said:


> Today i made the back side of the patch and tacked it all in place


DAM LOOKS GOOD!! WEN U TACK IT IN LIKE DAT U JUZ BASICLY PLAY CONNECT DA DOTS IN BETWEEN WIT A NICE BEAD??I GOTA DO MINE ON DA 63


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

IMPALA863 said:


> DAM LOOKS GOOD!! WEN U TACK IT IN LIKE DAT U JUZ BASICLY PLAY CONNECT DA DOTS IN BETWEEN WIT A NICE BEAD??I GOTA DO MINE ON DA 63


nah homie its all tack....beads will warp the metal


----------



## sapo64209 (Oct 14, 2009)

dam homie, youre doing a greet job on the coche. I have one two. its an 62 im doing a frame off on it. keep up the good work.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> DAM LOOKS GOOD!! WEN U TACK IT IN LIKE DAT U JUZ BASICLY PLAY CONNECT DA DOTS IN BETWEEN WIT A NICE BEAD??I GOTA DO MINE ON DA 63


You dont ever wanna do a bead in between the tack, Regal Ryda is right. You will end up distorting the metal bad. Then its hell to pay when you do body work.

Just Tack about every Inch and a quarter , wait till it cools down then tack in between your 1st tacks and wait till it cools again .... keep doing this till you cant see the weld joint any more. its not the prettiest looking welds but it keeps down on the distortion. Just remember this is then sheet metal any little heat will distort it, even when you grind your welds, the heat from grinding can distort the metal. 

Your 63 dont look to bad, a few patches and your good to go!!:thumbsup:

Distorting = warping :biggrin:



regal ryda said:


> nah homie its all tack....beads will warp the metal


Right on!



sapo64209 said:


> dam homie, youre doing a greet job on the coche. I have one two. its an 62 im doing a frame off on it. keep up the good work.


Thanks bro, Once this thing goes off to body work, i have another frame that im gonna wrap for it then just swap the body.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Finished the last Fender....Hopefully i can get it off to the body shop in a few weeks....


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

Groc006 said:


> So i started the last Fender and of course like the last one, these replacement patches that are supposed to be for a 61/62 are no where near close.
> 
> here the side lined up and you can see the wheel opening is WAY OFF
> 
> ...


damn that's fucked up gotta hack the shit out of it for something that's suppoesto fit


----------



## FLA813DOVER (May 22, 2011)

TTT FOR FLORIDA


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

$piff said:


> damn that's fucked up gotta hack the shit out of it for something that's suppoesto fit


They may be good for a 61, but they need these mods for a 62:uh:



FLA813DOVER said:


> TTT FOR FLORIDA


Thanks for the bump..uffin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice work cant wait to see it on the streets :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Good work on that fender groc, you got mad skillz!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> Good work on that fender groc, you got mad skillz!


thats what I keep tellin him


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

just read through your whole topic... just gives me more inspiration to finish mine... i need to be more like you and just dig into mine...


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Moe Built said:


> Nice work cant wait to see it on the streets :thumbsup:


Thanks, you and me both.



Mr Gee said:


> Good work on that fender groc, you got mad skillz!


Thanks Gee..



regal ryda said:


> thats what I keep tellin him


HAHA... i dont have mad skillz... just doing what i can... hopefully the body man can make it presentable. 



RALPH_DOGG said:


> just read through your whole topic... just gives me more inspiration to finish mine... i need to be more like you and just dig into mine...


To be honest homie, i was very scared at 1st to cut into anything big, small patches where not sweat but something to this extreme and the extreme of my 64 Rag was terrifying. It was a fellow club member that pushed me to just do it. And 2 years later here i am cutting up the 62 and a half started 64.

My advise, is what my homie told me... Just cut the fucker! or else it will never get done. You can do it!
i never claimed to know what i doing but if you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

its done and will come out killer....with all yo fab work under it all


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice progress!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Haven't done much to the deuce, so today I started to smooth out the fire wall 

Still have to grind down the welds


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Lookin good Groc :thumbsup: That fender came out killer


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

willskie187 said:


> Lookin good Groc :thumbsup: That fender came out killer


Thanks Big Dogg.......where you been i havent see you on for a while...hows the 64??


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Ive been busy as shit with the fam, I havent had any time to get out there and put in work on it. FINALLY i got some free time over the weekend and finished the quarter panel patch, Now on to the driver side patches. This weekend i got 4 days off and the wife has 2 days off and no school, Time to take advantage of the spare time :biggrin:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

mrjones_012003 said:


> Looking good! :thumbsup:


Thanks homie...


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

*Happy Thanksgiving*... Hope everyone enjoys some good food!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING*


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Ok, so this is totally off topic but since I can't due much more to the deuce, I figured why not build a hot rod parts hauler


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

LOL I seen one of them at Turkey Rod Run They are Badass! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Make me one!!


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

TTT for my homie Croc, I'm coming down ur way for xmas homie. I hope its warm :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Moe Built said:


> LOL I seen one of them at Turkey Rod Run They are Badass! :thumbsup:


That's where i seen them last year & this year. So i was like that's bad ass, i'm gonna make one!



Mr Gee said:


> Make me one!!


Man... I've dropped some serious cash on this bish already and its not done! ill have to add up the total later :uh:



willskie187 said:


> TTT for my homie *G*roc, I'm coming down ur way for xmas homie. I hope its warm :biggrin:


Your gonna love Florida!... Current weather outside it a Perfect 70Deg. Bright and Sunny :biggrin:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Groc006 said:


> Your gonna love Florida!... Current weather outside it a Perfect 70Deg. Bright and Sunny :biggrin:


Nah Croc i lived there for about 6 years, and hated almost every minute of it. Theres tooooo much goin on down there for me homie, its too damn hot, hurricanes, tornados, snakes, spiders, alligators, wild fires, and did i say toooooo hottttttt  My parents live down theree so im comin down to visit for xmas, plus my daughter wants to see Winter the dolphin.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Ahhh gotcha.. Well I guess me living here my whole life (other than being born in Cali) I don't mind the heat and everything you mentioned. But if youve lived here you know how it is. That's cool bro, enjoy your time I'm the Sunshine State, haha. I know I couldn't handle living up north, way to cold for my blood.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

So I welded on the plate where on gonna mount the pillow block bearing.










Still gotta cut the axel, but heres the rear tires lined up










Rear tire is 9 1/2 inches wide  hard to tell in the pic but there 9 1/2


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah its always a fun time when i come down, my peoples live in the boondocks far away from everything :uh: i think that what made me diss like evenmore. Now when i come down its a lil different because im only there for a week or 2, so it dont bother as much.


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)
willskie187 Groc006+

Caught ya homie  by the way that lil cart is lookin cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Almost done with the wagon


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

What do you guys think about me adding some 64 SS side moldings on this BISH??


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Groc006 said:


> What do you guys think about me adding some 64 SS side moldings on this BISH??


NOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

why not?



Mr Gee said:


> NOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: nice and warm here in fla


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

npazzin said:


> why not?


Just cause that's my opinion  I'm sure Groc will hook it up


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

willskie187 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: nice and warm here in fla


Yes Sir it is!!



Mr Gee said:


> Just cause that's my opinion  I'm sure Groc will hook it up


Yea, I'm still undecided, I was thinking of painting it but damn I've already dropped some serious bread just to get it to this point.
So I might just keep it OG for now.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Finally finished the steering linkage.



















I kept the OG Handel for now till I can make one .


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*You damn machinists make everything look easy!!*


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> *You damn machinists make everything look easy!!*


Haha... Well if I were a machinist I'd tell you if it was easy. But since I'm not one I'll tell you it was not to bad just time consuming.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Damn, good work bro.


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Groc006 said:


> Finally finished the steering linkage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cart turned out good


----------



## FLA813DOVER (May 22, 2011)

nice wagon


----------



## Detour64 (Jan 4, 2003)

:thumbsup: nice work homie.....Ive cruised with JrCerda from unique cc


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

FLA813DOVER said:


> nice wagon


Thanks homie, it's just a parts hauler


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Detour64 said:


> :thumbsup: nice work homie.....Ive cruised with JrCerda from unique cc


Hell yea! That's my Dogg up there !


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

vouges17 said:


> cart turned out good


Thanks Big Dogg!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

TWEEDY said:


> Damn, good work bro.


Thanks, like I said before... Just learning as I go.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

regal ryda said:


> nah homie its all tack....beads will warp the metal





Groc006 said:


> You dont ever wanna do a bead in between the tack, Regal Ryda is right. You will end up distorting the metal bad. Then its hell to pay when you do body work.
> 
> Just Tack about every Inch and a quarter , wait till it cools down then tack in between your 1st tacks and wait till it cools again .... keep doing this till you cant see the weld joint any more. its not the prettiest looking welds but it keeps down on the distortion. Just remember this is then sheet metal any little heat will distort it, even when you grind your welds, the heat from grinding can distort the metal.
> 
> ...


O IGHT APRECIATE IT AND DAZ WAT I FIGURED BUT I WUZNT TO SURE,,NOW I KAN START WEN I GO 2 FLA AGAIN


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

regal ryda said:


> nah homie its all tack....beads will warp the metal





Groc006 said:


> Thanks, you and me both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SOUNNDS LIKE ALLEN,,,IT WUZ ALLEN HUH? LOL


----------



## Lowrider760 (Nov 4, 2011)

Lucky trade :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJERM (Feb 25, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> SOUNNDS LIKE ALLEN,,,IT WUZ ALLEN HUH? LOL


HAHA....Nah, It was Cholo, with the Orange 63 Vertuffin:

You gonna be at the Puro Orgullo picnic?



Lowrider760 said:


> Lucky trade :thumbsup:


The trade was OK but all the work involved to get it to this point is not:uh:



BIGJERM said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Haven't done much to the deuce lately but today I patched up some more rust on the front fenders


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

The new patch welded in..... Still need to figure out how to make the lower section 










And patched the other rust hole on the edge of the fender


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Happy New Year Everybody!!


----------



## jonny blaze (Mar 16, 2008)

Happy new year homie. Keep up the good work on that duece.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

jonny blaze said:


> Happy new year homie. Keep up the good work on that duece.


Thanks homie.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Groc006 said:


> HAHA....Nah, It was Cholo, with the Orange 63 Vertuffin:
> 
> You gonna be at the Puro Orgullo picnic?
> 
> ...


LOL SOUNDS LIKE SUMTN ALLEN WUD SAY BUT IDK YET IM TRYN,,WE MITE HAVE TO COME BACK THE 12TH TO WRK THAT WEEKEND,,U GOIN?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

still puttin in tight work :thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

My club member asked me to hard line his Regal so we started making panels to clean up the look of the set up.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Added an additional small touch


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> LOL SOUNDS LIKE SUMTN ALLEN WUD SAY BUT IDK YET IM TRYN,,WE MITE HAVE TO COME BACK THE 12TH TO WRK THAT WEEKEND,,U GOIN?


Yea we'll be up there. Ill see ya up there if you go.



regal ryda said:


> still puttin in tight work :thumbsup:


Thanks homie.


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Bent some hard lines


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Wrapped and mounted the plaque


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Wrapped all the other trim panels


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Groc006 said:


> Bent some hard lines


 Damm good work there homie i wish i knew how to do hard lines :thumbsup:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Groc006 said:


> Wrapped all the other trim panels


:shockedamn Croc!!! That turned out real good :thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

sobayduece said:


> Damm good work there homie i wish i knew how to do hard lines :thumbsup:


This is only my 2nd time doing it, so I'm very new at it. I did figure out a few different tricks for getting your bends right where you want them tho. 



willskie187 said:


> :shockedamn Croc!!! That turned out real good :thumbsup:


Thanks homie, hopefully once it's put back together it will all look just as good (with no leaks )


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> Thanks homie, hopefully once it's put back together it will all look just as good (with no leaks )


With the type of work you do homie, i dont think it will be a problem


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

willskie187 said:


> With the type of work you do homie, i dont think it will be a problem


Thanks for the good words Willskie . I should have the set up done today. ill post pics tonight.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Hard Lines lookin real good Groc!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*Why I call you Groc, what the hell is your name!! hahahaa*


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> *Why I call you Groc, what the hell is your name!! hahahaa*


Groc is my nickname, I've had it for years. My name is Jerardo. 
Ok so I have to ask... What's yours?


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Groc is my nickname, I've had it for years. My name is Jerardo. 
Ok so I have to ask... What's yours? [/QUOTE] lol thats my name too but i spell it with a G


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

sobayduece said:


> Groc is my nickname, I've had it for years. My name is Jerardo.
> Ok so I have to ask... What's yours?


 *lol thats my name too but i spell it with a G*[/QUOTE]

HAHA...Orale Tocayo...I'm originally from L.A. also


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Groc006 said:


> Groc is my nickname, I've had it for years. My name is Jerardo.
> Ok so I have to ask... What's yours?


Well I can still call you Groc, everybody calls me Gee , but the name is Gilbertt


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> Well I can still call you Groc, everybody calls me Gee , but the name is Gilbertt


Gotcha, I thought I did you someone call you by Gilbertt on your thread.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Another side job......A homie asked me to extend his uppers 1 7/8"....why that much?? i donno but whatever...


right after i cut them


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

what those arms goin on? 1 7/8"!!! wtf?


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> Nice work!


Thanks Gee


mrjones_012003 said:


>


Whats good MrJones



npazzin said:


> what those arms goin on? 1 7/8"!!! wtf?


Yea, that's what i said! but hey, thats what the homie wants. There going on a Towncar.


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice werk groc !!!!! As always !!! Where's the daylight pics of mandos trunk ???


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Did some cutting and welding


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

majikmike0118 said:


> Nice werk groc !!!!! As always !!! Where's the daylight pics of mandos trunk ???


What's good Mike. To be honest I have not been over there. He's truck broke down so he's been tring to fix it.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Groc006 said:


>


 :thumbsup: get down homie


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

sobayduece said:


> :thumbsup: get down homie


Thanks homie, I have about 11 hours in these already and not even half way done...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Groc006 said:


>


good work


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

good work but :twak: @ 1-7/8 over kill at its finest


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

KAKALAK said:


> good work but :twak: @ 1-7/8 over kill at its finest


Maybe he shrunk the belly a few?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

clairfbeeIII said:


> Maybe he shrunk the belly a few?


 I think I know who they are for and I dont think so but who knows. Good thing is you can toe them back with shims :happysad:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

clairfbeeIII said:


> Maybe he shrunk the belly a few?


Nah, no Belly Shrink...Just what he wanted.



KAKALAK said:


> I think I know who they are for and I dont think so but who knows. Good thing is you can toe them back with shims :happysad:


He's gonna use them like that.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

So i finished up the hard line job. i didn't install them but here's the finished product.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Real nice work on them hardlines!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> Real nice work on them hardlines!


Not to bad for my 2nd job doing hardlines.


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

mrjones_012003 said:


>





IMPALA863 said:


> :wave:


WHats up Fellas :wave:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Any updates?:thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

mrjones_012003 said:


> Any updates?:thumbsup:


Nah, all the metal work is done. I've been waiting for the body man to finish up some cars so i can get mine in there but he's taking forever :uh:.
I just don't trust anyone around here and the reputable shops want an Arm, Leg and my 1st born child to do the work.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Groc006 said:


> WHats up Fellas :wave:


WUZUP HOMIE HOWS DA IMPALAS COMIN ALONG


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> WUZUP HOMIE HOWS DA IMPALAS COMIN ALONG


Not to good, At a stand still right now. I been waiting on a house for over a year now and i'm finally gonna close on it on the 28th of this month. So i cant spend any money right now.
Plus the body man dont have any room at his shop right now for the 62.:uh:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

regal ryda said:


> :wave:


Whats Good homie....:wave:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Little update... I dropped off the Deuce at the body shop last night. 
I'm in no rush right now to get her back since me and the wifey just bought a house and are doing a little bit of renovations to it.
Hopefully by the time we move in to he new crib the body work will be done on the Deuce.

I'll post pics as I stop by and see the progress


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Groc006 said:


> Little update... I dropped off the Deuce at the body shop last night.
> I'm in no rush right now to get her back since me and the wifey just bought a house and are doing a little bit of renovations to it.
> Hopefully by the time we move in to he new crib the body work will be done on the Deuce.
> 
> I'll post pics as I stop by and see the progress


congrats on the new house :thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

sobayduece said:


> congrats on the new house :thumbsup:


Thanks homie. The house has been a project all on it's self too lol


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

So I dropped off the hood and fender at the body shop and snapped a few pics.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

Tight work :thumbsup:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thats whats up homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

regal ryda said:


> :thumbsup:





Mr Gee said:


> :wave:





Moe Built said:


> Tight work :thumbsup:





willskie187 said:


> Thats whats up homie :thumbsup:



Whats up fellas..... i'm getting excited with all the progress the body guy has made. hopefully it wont be to much longer


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Groc006 said:


> Whats up fellas..... i'm getting excited with all the progress the body guy has made. hopefully it wont be to much longer


U will be rollin in the deuce in no time homie


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

Looking good....


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

I wish I was not in the middle of three projects .... 
The deuce , The 64 Rag and now the new house. 
If you guys are married you know what I'm talking about. Damn woman can leave well enough alone. Now I'm stuck remodeling the house. One day I'll be able to finish one if these rides......


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Groc006 said:


> I wish I was not in the middle of three projects ....
> The deuce , The 64 Rag and now the new house.
> If you guys are married you know what I'm talking about. *Damn woman can leave well enough alone*. Now I'm stuck remodeling the house. One day I'll be able to finish one if these rides......


:yes:


----------



## jonny blaze (Mar 16, 2008)

I SOOOOO know the feeling. i havent touched me car in a couple of weeks. Ive tried it all but they always want it when they want it. not now but right now. LOL. A wise old man once told me a happy wife makes a home sounds kinda corny until you try it...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

if mama aint happy, aint nooooobody happy......LOL


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

jonny blaze said:


> I SOOOOO know the feeling. i havent touched me car in a couple of weeks. Ive tried it all but they always want it when they want it. not now but right now. LOL. A wise old man once told me a happy wife makes a home sounds kinda corny until you try it...





regal ryda said:


> if mama aint happy, aint nooooobody happy......LOL


Your both damn right....:uh:....:roflmao:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

It was raining.. But here's my front door view. ( I think I'm gone country lol)


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

thats whats up man


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

That's a nice view!


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

Kick ass view & the women will never get it LOL I got a baby on the way so now I gotta sneak and get parts for my ride


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

regal ryda said:


> thats whats up man





mrjones_012003 said:


> That's a nice view!





Moe Built said:


> Kick ass view & the women will never get it LOL I got a baby on the way so now I gotta sneak and get parts for my ride


Thanks Fellas, i don't have kids yet but i'm sure when they come along ill have to be sneaky to buy parts too.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Groc006 said:


> Thanks Fellas, i don't have kids yet but i'm sure when they come along ill have to be sneaky to buy parts too.


I got parts being hidden at my homies houses.....lol, build went wayyyy over budget


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

regal ryda said:


> I got parts being hidden at my homies houses.....lol, build went wayyyy over budget


Haha... Hell yea I hear ya.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

So I picked up the deuce from the body guy. Is in epoxy primer til I finish some more mods and finish shaving the fire wall.
I'm pretty happy with the results, just needs the final touches before paint.


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

The 62 is looking good brother,can't wait to see pics of it on the street,I wish I had your skills bro.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Inked1 said:


> The 62 is looking good brother,can't wait to see pics of it on the street,I wish I had your skills bro.


Thanks homie, I can't wait to hit the streets with it also. My skills aren't that good, like Ive said before I'm just learning as I go .


----------



## Johnny_mumbles (Aug 23, 2006)

the duece is looking good bro.:thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Looking good!:thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Johnny_mumbles said:


> the duece is looking good bro.:thumbsup:





mrjones_012003 said:


> Looking good!:thumbsup:


Thanks Fellas. its gettin there


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

My club member Mondo's Regal in my new front yard


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

DUECE IS LOOKING GREAT


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

vouges17 said:


> DUECE IS LOOKING GREAT



Thanks Homie, i cant wait till i can work on it again and finish it. Seems like i'm so close yet so far away :uh:


----------



## jonny blaze (Mar 16, 2008)

Take your time homie. You are on the the right track. Sit back look at it. Look at it some more and you might find something wrong and can address it now than rushing and finding it after paint...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Groc006 said:


> My club member Mondo's Regal in my new front yard


Damn, I think I see Gators somewhere out there!!


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

jonny blaze said:


> Take your time homie. You are on the the right track. Sit back look at it. Look at it some more and you might find something wrong and can address it now than rushing and finding it after paint...


I know it, i look at it every day and notice little things that need attention. Hopefully my Homie Majikmike will hook a brotha up and take care of all that before he sprays it.:biggrin:



Mr Gee said:


> Damn, I think I see Gators somewhere out there!!


HAHA... That lake next to the house is big enough, I'm actually surprised i have not seen any yet.



mrjones_012003 said:


>


What good Homie...


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

What good Homie...[/QUOTE]

Making a lil progress on my ride, how about you?


----------



## renzo778 (Feb 21, 2008)

Gud lukin build homie. Def motivation for me to get back on my build.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Sup Groc?


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

mrjones_012003 said:


> What good Homie...


Making a lil progress on my ride, how about you?[/QUOTE]

Good to hear homie! No progress on the car but my house is looking better HAHA. wifey has me working on the house from the min i get home till bed time. Plus all my tools and equipment are still at the old house. Once i get all that stuff moved ill be able to get back at the car.



renzo778 said:


> Gud lukin build homie. Def motivation for me to get back on my build.


You gotta keep at, even if its small things. The longer you stay away, the harder it is to get back in to it.



Mr Gee said:


> Sup Groc?


Whats Good Gee? It's been a minute since i been on here.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Finally had some luck on a 44" moonroof, so I picked this up today


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice update!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

mrjones_012003 said:


> Nice update!


Yea, it's been a while since I posted anything good haha.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

hell yeah thats whats up


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

regal ryda said:


> hell yeah thats whats up


Just trying to catch up to you bigg dogg!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

shit I'm still behind you homie


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Groc006 said:


> Thanks homie, I can't wait to hit the streets with it also. My skills aren't that good, like Ive said before I'm just learning as I go .


Skills look good to me..


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

king debo said:


> Skills look good to me..


Thanks, just doing what I can.


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

Fab progress iz great. Car Lookn good!


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

That sunroof is gonna look real nice, wish I had done that. Can't wait to see her done homie


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!


----------



## BLAZED_OUT_909 (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice....TTT.....load more pics


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

abelblack65 said:


> Fab progress iz great. Car Lookn good!


Thanks homie


Inked1 said:


> That sunroof is gonna look real nice, wish I had done that. Can't wait to see her done homie


I been waiting long enough to get one, now I just hope the install goes good.



CJAY said:


> LOOKING GOOD HOMIE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!


Thanks homie



BLAZED_OUT_909 said:


> Nice....TTT.....load more pics


I haven't touched the car. I moved to a new house and don't have a 220 out let to run the compressor, welder and plasma cutter. Hopefully I can get it hooked up soon si can get back on it.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Inked1 said:


> That sunroof is gonna look real nice, wish I had done that. Can't wait to see her done homie


I just seen what Kandy N Chrome did to your ride.... Holy shit man!!! He got down on your Duece! (as always, I know)

One day when I get back on my feet I'm gonna have to fly him out here.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


>


What's good Mr Gee... It's been a while :wave:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Finally got the Rag4 and the Deuce together under one roof.


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

The Turkey Rod Run was this weekend and I scored a power seat kit with the side trim. 
I'm not sure weather to use it on the Duece or the Rag ?? I have SS bucket seats for the Rag so I'm not sure....


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

score :thumbsup:.....been a min since I been in here


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Groc006 said:


> The Turkey Rod Run was this weekend and I scored a power seat kit with the side trim.
> I'm not sure weather to use it on the Duece or the Rag ?? I have SS bucket seats for the Rag so I'm not sure....


deuce


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

regal ryda said:


> score :thumbsup:.....been a min since I been in here


What's up homie, it's been a while since I posted anything cuz I haven't done anything. I still don't have a 220 outlet in the garage at the new house so I can't run the welder or air compressor. 



vouges17 said:


> deuce


I am kinda leaning that way..... We'll see, still debating


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Groc006 said:


> Finally got the Rag4 and the Deuce together under one roof.


Nice rides man!!!!!44'' gona look killer..:thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

johner956 said:


> Nice rides man!!!!!44'' gona look killer..:thumbsup:


Thanks Homie! yea i cant wait to get it in. just need my welder.uffin:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

*Anyone looking for a 62 Project??? Gotta sell the Duece.*


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

whats the ticket and why what you got planned


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

regal ryda said:


> whats the ticket and why what you got planned


I lost my job on Monday. So I can't afford to finish it.
I'm not really sure what it's worth in this condition. So I'll take some offers


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Groc006 said:


> I lost my job on Monday. So I can't afford to finish it.
> I'm not really sure what it's worth in this condition. So I'll take some offers


sorry to hear that shit


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

vouges17 said:


> sorry to hear that shit


Thanks brotha.


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

glws bro. sorry to hear you lost your job.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Zoom said:


> glws bro. sorry to hear you lost your job.


Thanks, I actually got a call from the company and they said to go in on Monday to negotiate a different positsion but with an extreme pay cut. So, I'm gonna see what's up. I been there 13 years now so it's kinda hard to walk away.


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Groc006 said:


> Thanks, I actually got a call from the company and they said to go in on Monday to negotiate a different positsion but with an extreme pay cut. So, I'm gonna see what's up. I been there 13 years now so it's kinda hard to walk away.


it beats nothing homie


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

x62


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Groc006 said:


> I lost my job on Monday. So I can't afford to finish it.
> I'm not really sure what it's worth in this condition. So I'll take some offers


You can have my job I hate the fucking place


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

vouges17 said:


> it beats nothing homie


Yeah no doubt! 


regal ryda said:


> x62


 :wave:



big C said:


> You can have my job I hate the fucking place



Haha, thanks for the offer but I don't think I could live anywhere other than Florida. It's way to cold up north haha


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

So my homie needed a place to park his 59. So of course I offered a spot.... With the condition of allowing me to.... Start her up once a week... and maybe.... Knock the cobwebs out of her


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hope negotiations went well for ya!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

mrjones_012003 said:


> Hope negotiations went well for ya!


50% pay cut :tears: but I guess in this economy it's better than being unemployed. I am thankful they at least offered me that


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

HOLY SHIT!!! MAN THATS A BIG CUT!!!!!!! GOOD LUCK 


Groc006 said:


> 50% pay cut :tears: but I guess in this economy it's better than being unemployed. I am thankful they at least offered me that


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

npazzin said:


> HOLY SHIT!!! MAN THATS A BIG CUT!!!!!!! GOOD LUCK


Yea man it really sucks. Especially with the new house and the remodeling I started on it. Hopefully they'll give me some overtime and I can make up some of the money.


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Happy New Years homie


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Happy New Years bro! Hope all is well at the trabajo!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

vouges17 said:


> Happy New Years homie





Zoom said:


> Happy New Years bro! Hope all is well at the trabajo!


Thanks fellas, I know it's a little late but hope your new year has been good so far. 

Works been ok, still no OT. The real sad thing is, now my wife makes more money than me :uh: :facepalm:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

I read every page on this thread, and the part about the job hit me hard. It was like a suspense novel climax where the bad guy temporarily gets the upper hand.

Great work on the build and wishing you the best. I'm in Panama City now, so if you guys ever have a car show, maybe I'll be lucky enough to be free and can stop by to say hello.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Caballo said:


> I read every page on this thread, and the part about the job hit me hard. It was like a suspense novel climax where the bad guy temporarily gets the upper hand.
> 
> Great work on the build and wishing you the best. I'm in Panama City now, so if you guys ever have a car show, maybe I'll be lucky enough to be free and can stop by to say hello.


Haha.... No novella here homie... Just a build that's at a stand still until I get my 220 power hooked up (I know been saying that for months  ) in the garage. 
Which I finally saved up some money for the wire and sub panel. Hopefully I'll get it in this weekend. 

I have a club brother that lives in crestview, I think that's near Panama City. He has an orange 63 Rag. You might see it around there.


----------



## KERTWOOD (Jul 9, 2011)

Groc006 said:


> Just a build that's at a stand still until I get my 220 power hooked up (I know been saying that for months  ) in the garage.
> Which I finally saved up some money for the wire and sub panel.


 I feel your pain! It's hard to throw cash at a project when your plate is full with life's responsibility's and priorities. Save a little money here, spend a little there. That's how shit goes for everyday people like yourself and I. Keep at it, It will all come togeather before you know it.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

KERTWOOD said:


> I feel your pain! It's hard to throw cash at a project when your plate is full with life's responsibility's and priorities. Save a little money here, spend a little there. That's how shit goes for everyday people like yourself and I. Keep at it, It will all come togeather before you know it.


Thanks homie. Hopefully it will come together soon. I'm sure you know the feeling of seeing other guys cruzin their rides and feeling down cuz yours is torn apart :uh:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Took my homies car out of the garage to get some air..... Parked next to the lake next to my house


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

A bike I'm workin on . Yea, cheesy I know.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Groc006 said:


> A bike I'm workin on . Yea, cheesy I know.


:wow: Awesome!!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Been at the new house for 9 months now and I just seen this baby gator for the 1st time


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> :wow: Awesome!!


It's different.


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

hell of land on new crib congrats


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

vouges17 said:


> hell of land on new crib congrats


Thanks, the lake along with the quietness is what really sold us, plus it's a dead end road, so if you don't live on that street, you don't need to be there .


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Well... Since I been at the new crib I haven't been able to work on any cars cuz I don't have a 220 outlet.
But finally , Im almost ready to get back at it. I ran all the wires over the weekend. I just need a breaker at the main panel and the wall plug in, then I should be in business 


Sub panel is in and wired


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Groc006 said:


> It was raining.. But here's my front door view. ( I think I'm gone country lol)


A fresh fish fry a couple footsteps away hell yea


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

lone star said:


> A fresh fish fry a couple footsteps away hell yea


I just started stocking it with fish cuz There were no fish in it other than menows. I've put 3- bass in and a couple other fish.
My neighbor said it was bone dry a few months before we moved in, that's why there are no big fish in there.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Groc006 said:


> Been at the new house for 9 months now and I just seen this baby gator for the 1st time


Lunch time........


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Coca Pearl said:


> Lunch time........


Haha hell yea...feed that BISH till its about 5 feet long then make some gator tail burgers


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

What's good Gee? It's been a while.


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Groc006 said:


> Well... Since I been at the new crib I haven't been able to work on any cars cuz I don't have a 220 outlet.
> But finally , Im almost ready to get back at it. I ran all the wires over the weekend. I just need a breaker at the main panel and the wall plug in, then I should be in business
> 
> 
> Sub panel is in and wired


:thumbsup:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

:wave: nice lake bro


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup:


Can't wait to get at it. Hopefully this weekend 



Zoom said:


> :wave: nice lake bro


Thanks homie. It's so peaceful to chill out there with a cold one and watch all the wild life


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## del barrio (Aug 29, 2007)

nice work !!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Groc006 said:


> and 2nd patch........still needs some grinding........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great job,,,,,!!!!!!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks fellas


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Ha ha. I like how your location is "South Central" (...Florida). I didn't catch that until today. Nice holmes!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Caballo said:


> Ha ha. I like how your location is "South Central" (...Florida). I didn't catch that until today. Nice holmes!


I am in the south end of central Florida haha


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Went to the Run Run in Daytona and scored some sheet metal pieces I needed for the Duece

Left & right tail light section with weather strip channel along with tail panel.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

I only needed a small section of the taillight section so I cut out what I needed

Before









And after, just tacked In


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

I had already bought a new tail panel so I started replacing that as well

Before










After.


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Damn ese! You beat me to those quarters. Ha Ha. I need to change the same parts on my 62.

Good luck man. Your thread is particularly inspirational because you're doing it yourself.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Caballo said:


> Damn ese! You beat me to those quarters. Ha Ha. I need to change the same parts on my 62.
> 
> Good luck man. Your thread is particularly inspirational because you're doing it yourself.


Haha.. Were you out there?? 
I have to do it myself cuz I can't afford to pay someone to do it for me , plus I don't trust anyone around here to do this crap


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Groc006 said:


> I had already bought a new tail panel so I started replacing that as well
> 
> Before
> 
> ...


Get down homie good work :thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

sobayduece said:


> Get down homie good work :thumbsup:


Thanks homie, it's nice to have my welder up and running.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Groc006 said:


> Went to the Run Run in Daytona and scored some sheet metal pieces I needed for the Duece
> 
> Left & right tail light section with weather strip channel along with tail panel.



Any body need these parts ? Let me know, I already cut out what I needed


----------



## del barrio (Aug 29, 2007)

uffin: good!


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

No. I wasn't there. I didn't even know about it. I would have gone if I knew there were solid 62 sheet metal parts. Next time! (evil laugh in background)


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Caballo said:


> No. I wasn't there. I didn't even know about it. I would have gone if I knew there were solid 62 sheet metal parts. Next time! (evil laugh in background)


Orale, next one is in November. They do it the 4 day thanksgiving weekend. 

It's really hit and miss with finding what you want. Sometimes you get lucky other days you're S.O.L.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Finished tacking up the patch . Now gotta smooth the welds down


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jonny blaze (Mar 16, 2008)

Glad to see you back at it again. Now aren't you glad you didn't sell it..... LOL. Or you would've been starting over with something worse... keep up the good work homie. How much for the driver side piece?


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

jonny blaze said:


> Glad to see you back at it again. Now aren't you glad you didn't sell it..... LOL. Or you would've been starting over with something worse... keep up the good work homie. How much for the driver side piece?


Well, if I would of sold it I would of been working on the Rag but yea this is closer to gettin done. 

Shoot me an offer on the driver side. It does have a dent on the side. If you zoom in on the pix you can see it but its not to bad.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

By the way how do I get in on the said " Deuce Builders Club" ??

I want in


----------



## jonny blaze (Mar 16, 2008)

I don't how to get in the builders club. But you've got my nomination. .. I'm sure regal ryda will second that one homie.... I just need tail light section...hit me on pm


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

damn I aint been in here in a min....work looks good, glad you didnt sell it

and I definately second that nomination :thumbsup::h5:


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Groc006 said:


> Haha.. Were you out there??
> I have to do it myself cuz I can't afford to pay someone to do it for me , plus I don't trust anyone around here to do this crap


x62 I hear you homie. It's coming along nicely :thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

jonny blaze said:


> I don't how to get in the builders club. But you've got my nomination. .. I'm sure regal ryda will second that one homie.... I just need tail light section...hit me on pm


Haha... Sweet! Do I have to be a prospect 1St or do I get Plaqued right away ?? 
PM sent



regal ryda said:


> damn I aint been in here in a min....work looks good, glad you didnt sell it
> 
> and I definately second that nomination :thumbsup::h5:


Thanks homie, I'm glad my wife didn't push me to sell it! I'm sure you guys know how that is.



crucialjp said:


> x62 I hear you homie. It's coming along nicely :thumbsup:


Thanks!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Np and we throwin plaques homie


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

good to see you kept it :thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

*Cars up for sale if anyone is interested. Asking $7000 OBO*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/368726-1962-impala-project.html


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Groc006 said:


> *Cars up for sale if anyone is interested. Asking $7000 OBO*
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/368726-1962-impala-project.html


well worth it too with the level and quality of work done already


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

regal ryda said:


> well worth it too with the level and quality of work done already


Thanks homie, I know I won't get near that but I'll see how much I can get.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Groc006 said:


> Thanks homie, I know I won't get near that but I'll see how much I can get.



Good luck brother, you put a lot of good ass work into that bish already!!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Do you guys think I'm asking to much for the 62? 

I'm considering selling the 64 and 62 for 12K OBO


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

Groc006 said:


> Do you guys think I'm asking to much for the 62?
> 
> I'm considering selling the 64 and 62 for 12K OBO


it doesn't seem like too bad of a deal considering it's solid and would save someone a ton of work. how much for the 64 rag?


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> it doesn't seem like too bad of a deal considering it's solid and would save someone a ton of work. how much for the 64 rag?


6k as is.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Groc006 said:


> Do you guys think I'm asking to much for the 62?
> 
> I'm considering selling the 64 and 62 for 12K OBO


hell no its an awesome deal, people just gonna fuck a round and let a good car pass them up cause they want you to give your shit away these days...... sell one not both homie


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

regal ryda said:


> hell no its an awesome deal, people just gonna fuck a round and let a good car pass them up cause they want you to give your shit away these days...... sell one not both homie


Haha yea I know. I had a guy offer me $5500. So I was like , you know what fuck it, yeah! Then he's like how about $4000. I said man GTFO!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Fucking lowballers I can't stand people who pull shit like that. I mean its one thing to make a decent offer but to just cut you off at the knees is plum fucking ridiculous


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

big C said:


> Fucking lowballers I can't stand people who pull shit like that. I mean its one thing to make a decent offer but to just cut you off at the knees is plum fucking ridiculous


Hell yea I hear ya. What really got me is he said, "I'm not like these other fools, I keep my word! " 

How's that keeping your word when I agreed to you offer then you change your offer ? Haha fucking guy.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Here's a little something I've been workin on.... I know it's been a long time but been going through some personal shit and the only thing I can do to clear my head is work on my car. 
Like most of us, money's real tight so I'll post pics as I can afford to do things ...

Been building the motor for the Deuce...



After... Just a mock up


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Smoothing out the fire wall

Before


After


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

:thumbsup: Looking good homie


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Great to see this getting progress!!


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:Great to see you back in bizness!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

big C said:


> :thumbsup: Looking good homie


Thanks homie


95rangeron14z said:


> Great to see this getting progress!!


Still a long way to go but baby steps lol



mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup:Great to see you back in bizness!


Thanks homie. I'm just so ready to have a ride on the road again


----------



## jonny blaze (Mar 16, 2008)

I would get in primer and roll past homie and be like this could have been you now. Then give em the dueces.... keep doing you how ever long it takes.....


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

jonny blaze said:


> I would get in primer and roll past homie and be like this could have been you now. Then give em the dueces.... keep doing you how ever long it takes.....


Oh yeah, I hear ya! I keep saying one day lol


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Little bit of something today..


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Groc006 said:


> Little bit of something today..



Damn, that shit looks fantastic.

I'm currently working on the hood of my 62 impala, trying to patch the same places you did on yours. I was hoping to find a solid hood, but no luck so far.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Caballo said:


> Damn, that shit looks fantastic.
> 
> I'm currently working on the hood of my 62 impala, trying to patch the same places you did on yours. I was hoping to find a solid hood, but no luck so far.


Thanks homie. Yeah them OG hoods are hard to come by.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:Motor lookin good!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> :thumbsup:Motor lookin good!


What's good Gee?? It's been a min. Hope everything's been good with you.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

All nested in. Now to bolt everything on.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Detour64 (Jan 4, 2003)

very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks homie


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:boink:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Well guys..... I know it's been a really long time since I've posted any progress on the deuce but I've gone through a lot of stuff in my personal life and was to a point were I needed to sell my 2 impala's. All though I'm still dealing with my issues, I've decided to keep both my rides and finish them. Unfortunately I can't do most of the work on them anymore since I won't have a garage soon but I did drop off the duece at the body shop this past Friday. Hopefully I'll have it painted and put back together soon.
Here's a pic of it at the shop.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Driver fender lined up


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

More assembly


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Glad to see your project going again. It was one of my favorite threads on here.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Groc006 said:


> Driver fender lined up





Groc006 said:


> More assembly


Looking good brother keep your head up. You made the right decision on keeping your cars.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Caballo said:


> Glad to see your project going again. It was one of my favorite threads on here.


 Thanks Homie



big C said:


> Looking good brother keep your head up. You made the right decision on keeping your cars.


 Def. will do! I hope I did HAHA


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Stopped by the body shop today to check out the progress on the Duece. 
He did some additional body work and sprayed some high build primer.
Before


And after.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

I also dropped off the moonroof and he should start the install sometime this week.


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

The body shop started on the moon roof.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

There no turning back now! She's moving right along


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Moon roof mocked up! Looks damn good! Just a little trimming so the back sits flush.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Got the trunk cleaned and painted


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Looks great!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

The doors and jams getting some color, finally!!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

With some clear


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Looking good!:thumbsup:


----------



## europass (Dec 7, 2012)

Nice! Are you keeping it or building it to sell?


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

europass said:


> Nice! Are you keeping it or building it to sell?


Depends, If someone offers me the right amount, Ill sell it.


----------



## europass (Dec 7, 2012)

If you finish it and I can sell my bike by then I will be interested.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

europass said:


> If you finish it and I can sell my bike by then I will be interested.


Ok, keep checking out this thread


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Went to the Turkey Rod Run and picked up the new bumpers and complete weather stripping kit for the deuce and the 64


----------



## europass (Dec 7, 2012)

Sure. You have a date you are shooting for?


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Groc006 said:


> Went to the Turkey Rod Run and picked up the new bumpers and complete weather stripping kit for the deuce and the 64



Now that's a shopping trip!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

So wet!!!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Nice work holmes :nicoderm:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Groc006 said:


>


I know this is a good feeling. Looks good brother is it Gray?


----------



## europass (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks good. Is it black?


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

big C said:


> I know this is a good feeling. Looks good brother is it Gray?





europass said:


> Looks good. Is it black?


 its a gunmetal gray


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

Nice


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Out in the sun.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

The doors being assembled


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Roof flange body worked. Still needs a little more work before paint


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Lookin badass Groc!!


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Sanobabish!!! I been checking this thread regularly to see when progressed happened. Definitely no letdown here. Looks badass!


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice! I almost thought the roof was painted silver with graphics had to readjust my vision, lol! Great progress!:thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> Lookin badass Groc!!


 What's Good Gee? thanks man, its been a long time coming



Caballo said:


> Sanobabish!!! I been checking this thread regularly to see when progressed happened. Definitely no letdown here. Looks badass!


 I hate that I personally couldn't finish the car but I have no complaints about what these guys are doing for me. they have gone way above and beyond my expectations. 



mrjones_012003 said:


> Nice! I almost thought the roof was painted silver with graphics had to readjust my vision, lol! Great progress!:thumbsup:


 Yeah, Naw. These guys can paint but they don't have that lowrider paint style. They would of painted the roof but they noticed some damage to the driver side widow so they stopped to fix it before painting the roof. Thanks Fellas!!


----------



## europass (Dec 7, 2012)

Cool. I thought you were going to paint the roof white. It will look way better body color....patterns later


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

europass said:


> Cool. I thought you were going to paint the roof white. It will look way better body color....patterns later


Yeah, def. patterns later


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Front end almost on


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Lil something for the rear deck


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Looks Great!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Finally some more color


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Nice looking good brother:h5:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice color combo


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice, what color is that one dash/wheel?


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

mrjones_012003 said:


> Looking good!





big C said:


> Nice looking good brother:h5:





npazzin said:


> Nice color combo


Thanks fellas. I came out better that I expected


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

johner956 said:


> Nice, what color is that one dash/wheel?


It's house of color Kandy apple red over silver base and hammered with a mid coat of silver metal flakes.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

So I finally got the car home... And so the assembly begins!!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

And the interior was started


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Groc006 said:


> And the interior was started



Beautiful colors. :cheesy:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Yes!! All new 1/8" wood was used


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Top view


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Caballo said:


> Beautiful colors. :cheesy:


Thanks homie!!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Groc006 said:


> Top view


damn that roof looks big from that angle. Won't be long now


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

big C said:


> damn that roof looks big from that angle. Won't be long now


Yeah man!! Them 44" ain't no joke lol. I got the front and rear glass in and the new front bumper on. 

It just takes so much time to clean up all the trim.


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

The color combo is really killer!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

95rangeron14z said:


> The color combo is really killer!


Thanks homie.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Gettin there...

Gotta wait on more parts


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Rear deck mocked up


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

Nice


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Does anyone know the secret to keeping the rear window trim in place??
I put in new rubber around the window and all new clips on the trim and window but the mother fuckers won't stay down!! It's aggravating !!! I dented my trim and bruised the shit out of my hand trying to make it stay and still nothing!! Ugh


----------



## europass (Dec 7, 2012)

Hit up lone star. He should know


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Groc006 said:


> Does anyone know the secret to keeping the rear window trim in place??
> I put in new rubber around the window and all new clips on the trim and window but the mother fuckers won't stay down!! It's aggravating !!! I dented my trim and bruised the shit out of my hand trying to make it stay and still nothing!! Ugh


what trim? the one around the window or the lower molding? the lower molding should be straight forward and held on with clips and nuts in your picture i dont see any holes for the side quarter belt moldings???

on the window trim. first make sure u have the correct trim. i shouldnt take any major slamming or beating to pop on. if so u might have a set of 4 door trim. i know because i went thru this on my 63. i was having a hard time with windshield trim and come to find out it was from a 4 door not a 2 door. wasted 5-6 hrs.....when i got the correct trim, it popped on in about 10 seconds.

u put the clips on the lip of the car. 3 on each side and about 5 or 6 across the top . u set the window in and use the string method to set the weatherstrip in. (youtube it) then u put the trim on , it goes down inbteween the body of the car and the clips and just pops in place. u can use some 3m sealant if u want to also. all around the window seal....


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

You have to install the clips before you put the back glass in


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

lone star said:


> what trim? the one around the window or the lower molding? the lower molding should be straight forward and held on with clips and nuts in your picture i dont see any holes for the side quarter belt moldings???
> 
> on the window trim. first make sure u have the correct trim. i shouldnt take any major slamming or beating to pop on. if so u might have a set of 4 door trim. i know because i went thru this on my 63. i was having a hard time with windshield trim and come to find out it was from a 4 door not a 2 door. wasted 5-6 hrs.....when i got the correct trim, it popped on in about 10 seconds.
> 
> u put the clips on the lip of the car. 3 on each side and about 5 or 6 across the top . u set the window in and use the string method to set the weatherstrip in. (youtube it) then u put the trim on , it goes down inbteween the body of the car and the clips and just pops in place. u can use some 3m sealant if u want to also. all around the window seal....


Im using all the original trim that I removed from the car (after polishing and straighting some bent areas where the clips go) so as far as I know they are not off a 4 door. I put all new clips around the rear glass and new rubber. 

And yeah the holes for the side trim got kinda covered when the rust got repaired. But I can drill theholes once I'm ready.

Every time I get the trim to sit in one area the other side pops out. I was using my hand to snap them in place but it wasn't workin then I used a rubber mallet and ended up denting one of them (I was so fusterated). 
Right now I think the upper trim "might" stay so I'm on the lower one and it's doing the same damn thing!! I get on side in and the other pops out!!! WTF!!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

So I thought I was good until just now and seen the the trim popped out over night!!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Hard to tell but you can see one side down on the lower trim and the other side up. If I go the pop the other side down , it pops out on the side that was down


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Who polished it. Its possible to have bent it. But unlikely. Take pics of the way the clips are positioned? I don't see them in the pics the moldings shld really just fall into place. It might take a little pressure but nothing that requires a hammer. I know your frustration I went thru exact same!e thing. We messed with upper windshield molding for almost 6 hours. It would snap in middle and then push the outer and middle would pop out I tried it all. Come to find out it was a four door molding. Can't tell by looking at it until u go to put it on. Sometimes it best to walk away and try again next day. Post pica of clips


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

I think I got the lower to stay. I think that other trim piece will help it stay down since its bolted down through the trunk area


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Here's the clips on the side that won't stay down


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Looks right. Is the back side of trim clean no gunk build up stopping it from locking into clip


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

lone star said:


> Looks right. Is the back side of trim clean no gunk build up stopping it from locking into clip


Yeah, I cleaned up everything and straightened every thing the best I could.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

I appreciate the help Lone Star. And who ever it was that lead you to my build. It really is nice to know that there are ppl willing to help out ppl that they don't know.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

BTW, the front trim went on very easy, no problems there at all.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

One last question for today...

On the trim that wraps around from the rear quarter window to the rear window.... Where does the 3rd bolt hole end up?? Is it by the rear window lip under the rubber? If any one was a pic , I'd appreciate it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Go to page 16 on my build. 2 holes go in sideways accessible from inside the car the 3rd hole uses a different clip and points down. Accessible from inside the car up under the rear deck.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

lone star said:


> Go to page 16 on my build. 2 holes go in sideways accessible from inside the car the 3rd hole uses a different clip and points down. Accessible from inside the car up under the rear deck.


I actually did that before you replied lol. 

It took me all fucking day today to put just the driver side piece on! 
WTF! Man this shit is killing me and to make matters worse, the passenger side is wont over lap the rear peice! It's off about a 1/4"....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Yeah what I'd do is mock up all the lower trims with no clips and tape in place to get an idea. Then use tape to mark where to drill. Man I would go very slow with that drill. I hate drilling on new paint. Once that's done it should go smoother. Install all trims w clips don't tighten any just work your wear around and snug them all. I did quarterwindow beltline first. Then rear window upper n side. The. 3 piece lowers. Then roofrails and lastly drip rail moldings ....


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

lone star said:


> Yeah what I'd do is mock up all the lower trims with no clips and tape in place to get an idea. Then use tape to mark where to drill. Man I would go very slow with that drill. I hate drilling on new paint. Once that's done it should go smoother. Install all trims w clips don't tighten any just work your wear around and snug them all. I did quarterwindow beltline first. Then rear window upper n side. The. 3 piece lowers. Then roofrails and lastly drip rail moldings ....


Thanks for the tips! I appreciate it. 
I have to walk away from it for a little bit , it's to aggravating lol


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Started stripping and polishing the side molding...... Thesis some serious work and time consuming. 


There's the front spear. 
The very point is polished with the buffer and white compound 
The right side is just polished after stripping 
And the left is how it looks after stripping the anodize coating


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Not show quality but nice for a street car


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks nice. That's coming up for me at some point too. I'm intimidated by all the clips and fasteners on all the different trims. I hope it works out for me...


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Caballo said:


> Looks nice. That's coming up for me at some point too. I'm intimidated by all the clips and fasteners on all the different trims. I hope it works out for me...


I'll tell you what.... Spend the extra cash and buy new clips!! They are worth it. And they'll save you so much time. 

When you get to the polishing part, I'll give you some Info on some wheels I've been using that will save you hours of sanding!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Any updates groc? Trim looks good!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Lil updateBefore After


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

I had to order the rubber trim piece that finishes the edge


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

I finally got all of the trim on except the rocker molding because the clips bent the crap out of them so i have fix them... Worst part is that they were brand new...


----------



## castroadan (Mar 14, 2013)

Nice progress Jerry! Bad ass


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Headline looks great how did u do it


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

lone star said:


> Headline looks great how did u do it


x2


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

castroadan said:


> Nice progress Jerry! Bad ass


 Thanks Bro. 



lone star said:


> Headline looks great how did u do it





sickthree said:


> x2


 the Interior guy hooked it up. Its just what he calls a "floating Head Liner"


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Pretty much all put together


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

On our 3 hour drive to Homestead , Miami


----------



## Jake07 (Apr 28, 2013)

Nice build homie!!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Jake07 said:


> Nice build homie!!


 Thanks


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Looks good man! Anymore interior pics?


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

johner956 said:


> Looks good man! Anymore interior pics?





Click the pic for a video


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

I dont have any pics of it all complete but ill get some.


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

All the upholstery looks nice and tight, triple stitch on the seats to! I like it.


----------



## fcerda956 (Nov 9, 2010)

Clean ride nice build


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

johner956 said:


> All the upholstery looks nice and tight, triple stitch on the seats to! I like it.


 Yeah, Had to keep it OG style with a modern twist.



fcerda956 said:


> Clean ride nice build


 Thanks Homie.


----------



## bludeuce (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice ride dude, I just read your entire thread. Your upholstery is tight and I can dig the moonroof I put one in my deuce too, lovin it! You do great metal work for learning as you go, found myself in that same boat. Did you sHoot the paint it looks great! I plan on shooting mine" fist time painting" but i think i can handle it. Keep up the good work man!!


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Groc006 said:


>


Looks excellent. Where did you get it from? I'm thinking of copying you!!!!


----------



## 305chino (Oct 12, 2013)

Nice 62 homie ......I saw the ride down in homestead in the picnic .....nice metal work dam need someone for my 64 ....
This is the homie with the 87 box chevy the black one ......nice work


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

That looks close! Whats the paint code? Looks good!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

bludeuce said:


> Nice ride dude, I just read your entire thread. Your upholstery is tight and I can dig the moonroof I put one in my deuce too, lovin it! You do great metal work for learning as you go, found myself in that same boat. Did you sHoot the paint it looks great! I plan on shooting mine" fist time painting" but i think i can handle it. Keep up the good work man!!


 No, I didn't paint it. once the metal work was done I found a local shop to do the body work and paint.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Caballo said:


> Looks excellent. Where did you get it from? I'm thinking of copying you!!!!


 HAHAHA that's cool man.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

305chino said:


> Nice 62 homie ......I saw the ride down in homestead in the picnic .....nice metal work dam need someone for my 64 ....
> This is the homie with the 87 box chevy the black one ......nice work


 Thanks homie, ok, I remember the car but I don't think I seen you. 



817.TX. said:


> That looks close! Whats the paint code? Looks good!! :nicoderm:


 Honestly im not sure of the paint code. I just picked out a gunmetal I liked and went with it.


----------



## 305chino (Oct 12, 2013)

Came in solo with my kids ......I think it was u I talked to about how u brought two rides out .....it's cool no hard feelings lol ...
Beautiful ride tho hopefully I could finish my 64 soon....


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

305chino said:


> Came in solo with my kids ......I think it was u I talked to about how u brought two rides out .....it's cool no hard feelings lol ...
> Beautiful ride tho hopefully I could finish my 64 soon....


It wasn't me, I didn't bring out 2 cars. Just the 62. 
But i love your box, lots of work went into that ride!!


----------



## 305chino (Oct 12, 2013)

Groc006 said:


> It wasn't me, I didn't bring out 2 cars. Just the 62.
> But i love your box, lots of work went into that ride!!


yes sir lot of work n still putting shit in it ......
Got few more things coming for the exterior but I want to finish the inside soon ......luv the triple stitching on ur interior gives me ideas how I could the box .....u didn't come with the orange convertible ?? Also a sweet ride !!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

305chino said:


> yes sir lot of work n still putting shit in it ......
> Got few more things coming for the exterior but I want to finish the inside soon ......luv the triple stitching on ur interior gives me ideas how I could the box .....u didn't come with the orange convertible ?? Also a sweet ride !!


Ohh... That ones not mine but yeah, me and him went down there together.
He's my compadre. He lives near pensacola and i live fort pierce.


----------



## Detour64 (Jan 4, 2003)

Groc006 said:


> On our 3 hour drive to Homestead , Miami


very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Detour64 said:


> very nice:thumbsup:


 thanks homie


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

I know its not for everyone but i like them


----------



## 196deuce (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Dammm! Where did you find those!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

196deuce said:


> Nice


 Thanks



Caballo said:


> Dammm! Where did you find those!


 Ebay, like $140 with shipping


----------



## toosweet (May 23, 2008)

Groc006 said:


> I know its not for everyone but i like them


I like them, good find.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Anyone ever had one head light brighter then the other? Mine are, I 1st thought it was the old glass lights but then I changed them to the new replacement bulb ones and its the same thing. Ive checked the ground and how many volts each light is getting that they are both the same. when I turn my high beams on the driver side low beam turns off. I know its a wiring issue but I have no idea where to start. if anyone could help, id appreciate it.


----------



## BlackDawg (Dec 2, 2003)

Man, great topic! Great work. Way to hang in there, most folks can't see the long game.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Groc006 said:


> Anyone ever had one head light brighter then the other? Mine are, I 1st thought it was the old glass lights but then I changed them to the new replacement bulb ones and its the same thing. Ive checked the ground and how many volts each light is getting that they are both the same. when I turn my high beams on the driver side low beam turns off. I know its a wiring issue but I have no idea where to start. if anyone could help, id appreciate it.


Headlighy harness will solve problem.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

lone star said:


> Headlighy harness will solve problem.


 Its brand new. that wasn't it.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

BlackDawg said:


> Man, great topic! Great work. Way to hang in there, most folks can't see the long game.





flaked85 said:


> :h5:


 Thanks Homies


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Sounds silly but are u sure the bulbs are where they should be?


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

lone star said:


> Sounds silly but are u sure the bulbs are where they should be?


 Ill have to check then I get home. As I said in the other post, I didn't even check when I installed the new harness.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Groc006 said:


> Ill have to check then I get home. As I said in the other post, I didn't even check when I installed the new harness.


Make sure the connection is good to the headlight and the ground also


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

lone star said:


> Sounds silly but are u sure the bulbs are where they should be?


 I checked yesterday and the lights are wired correctly.



Coca Pearl said:


> Make sure the connection is good to the headlight and the ground also


 I did that and they are both getting 12.5V to each of their gounds on each side of the radiator support


----------



## BlackDawg (Dec 2, 2003)

Did you switch them around to see if you're gettin the same results?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

There isn't really a whole to replace. If u Did bulbs and wiring and good ground. All that left is the switches. This may have something to do with that funky connector you found....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I just realized u are running aftermarket headlights lol just noticed the pic. That throws another variable in there. Do like suggested and swap bulbs to the other side n see what happenzls


----------



## 305chino (Oct 12, 2013)

Homie u running hid lights or regular bulbs ??


----------



## bigmike83fleet (Mar 12, 2013)

Followed it all looks nice man


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

lone star said:


> I just realized u are running aftermarket headlights lol just noticed the pic. That throws another variable in there. Do like suggested and swap bulbs to the other side n see what happenzls


 Tried that, same thing. no change.



305chino said:


> Homie u running hid lights or regular bulbs ??


 regular bulbs, not a fan of HID's



bigmike83fleet said:


> Followed it all looks nice man


 thanks homie.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Saw the car in person at the 25th Street Riders, and UCE picnic, car is super nice, and the interior is awesome!


----------



## jonny blaze (Mar 16, 2008)

that shit came out killer homie.. you just motivated me to get back on my shit pronto..


----------

